# Speak Aloud God's Promises in your life..40 Day Challenge



## kayte (Oct 2, 2008)

Many in the faith believe speaking aloud the Word as an active part of putting on the armor...
speaking aloud the word of the Lord as an active prayer

over their children's protection 
their husband's lives
their finances
their heart 

I invite a 40 day challenge of posting God's promise(s) in your life
through the bible ..and praying/speaking it aloud through the day or once
or three times....or at even at the time you post.. 
and then if you like editing at the end of the day to affirm the 
action of speaking aloud....praising aloud,confessing aloud
I think this is a profound spiritual armor and _after 40 days _
a powerful organic heart.... to allow in Jesus's promise blessing of life and more abundantly.... 

It can be the same daily promise as in the Jabez prayer....
or a different bible promise each day
I invite to not only speak/pray but embrace as meditation on it ..let it truly, feed and comfort and heal 

If this interests anyone...we can start Friday October 3.... and if not 
I will blog it instead... 
Here's an example

*Spoken prayer for today.....* 

*Day 1 *
HE leads me beside quiet waters, HE restores my soul. Psalm 23


 Blessings sisters~~

"I love the Lord He heard my cry for mercy.
Because He turned His ear to me I will call on Him as long as I live


"Is not My word like fire?" declares the LORD, "and like a hammer which shatters a rock?

Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer.

“Calleth those things that be not as though they were” 

This book of the law shall not depart out of (be removed from) your mouth. (You shall continually speak it aloud.) You shall meditate therein (upon holy scripture) day and night, that you may observe to do according to all that is written therein.  Then you shall make your way prosperous and then you shall gave good success."

12Balaam answered Balak, ...13"I could not do anything of my own accord, good or bad, to go beyond the command of the Lord.  I must _say_ only what the Lord _says_."

Then He told me to _speak_ (talk/prophesy) to the bones and _say_ (command), "O dry bones, Listen to the words of God, for  5the Lord says, 
'See!  I am going to make you live and breathe again! 

I _spoke_ (aloud/talked/prophesied) these words from God, just as He told me to.  Suddenly there was a rattling noise from all across the valley.  The bones of each body came together and attached to each other as they used to be.


----------



## kayte (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know that speaking aloud causes God to change His mind..more to my benefit .. 
but as in all prayer
...I do believe it will help foster change in_ my _mind to
_receive_ His benefits in greater faith.
I honestly believe..it will open up one's life to miracles



It's said.... after 21 days, an action becomes  habit.
if that's true..... after 40 days....then indoctrinated.....

in God's Word......

Who's prepared for 40 days of out-loud blessing
the blessings and being blessed?


----------



## charmingt (Oct 2, 2008)

This is terrific.  I will be doing this past 40 days and for the rest of my life.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm interested in participating.


----------



## kayte (Oct 2, 2008)

> This is terrific. I will be doing this past 40 days and for the rest of my life.



Glad you are on board!!!!
Me too! I want to  do this 40 days and then by then having formed the spiritual "habit" it will be life-long

Come on ...warrrior sisters!
what have you to lose... except....  the wavering faith
you can lose THAT...can't you?   

_*Greater* Works Than He Does......  
"In solemn truth I tell you, anyone believing in Me shall do the same miracles I have done, and even greater ones, because I am going to be with the Father. You can ask Him for anything, using My name, and I will do it, for this will bring praise to the Father because of what I, the Son, will do for you" (John 14:12,13)_


----------



## kayte (Oct 2, 2008)

> I'm interested in participating.



..so....glad &...blessed..you are in this thread/challenge
very very much looking forward to your (healing) posts


----------



## kayte (Oct 3, 2008)

:Rose::Rose:
I felt led to share the possibility of speaking aloud 
because it kept coming up and I do believe the Lord
speaks to us in these ways

Wednesday night..in my church small group of Feel the Fear and Do It Anyway......
I asked the quesion of speaking aloud...the Bible and that I was contemplating a 40 day vigil..on His promises 

by Divine coincidence, one member said she _had just started_ a 30 day only three days ago...speaking aloud of three sentences and that she wrote her affirmations on index cards....

by Divine coincidence
At the end of the group the facilitator almost forgot that she had index cards for us with three affirmations...... to be spoken aloud!!!!

_It is your Father's great pleasure to give to you the kingdom_

maybe speaking aloud helps prepare to receive what has been taken or blocked..as it's powerful energy to the good from God..I am going to write mine down as well to carry on cards

Then this morning I'd left the TV on and woke up to Copeland's television program
which I _never_ see at home in NY...only while traveling/on the road 
and _not in a year_...I don't as a rule cultivate or follow their ministry
not because of any personal adverse reactions....
but there it was today....on the First day of the challenge...
the Copelands....... are well-known.... 
for speaking aloud the word 

Finally 



> I don't know that speaking aloud causes God to change His mind..more to my benefit ..
> but as in all prayer
> ...I do believe it will help foster change in_ my _mind to
> _receive_ His benefits in greater faith.
> *I honestly believe..it will open up one's life to miracles*


 
That was posted at about 6:30pm yesterday..
Three hours later I open my mailbox and received for the 
FIRST TIME EVER..A royalty check from my first picture book 
I did not expect the miracle ...so soon after just 
posted the possiblity of miracles...the Lord answered before
I finished speaking 
Speaking aloud... an act of valour..spiritual armour.... 


_ We all have a "this mountain" in our life, and God is willing to move it. So what's the problem? Unbelief. Even though Christ had given His disciples authority to heal the sick, they'd just been rendered powerless by a demon-possessed boy. So they asked Jesus, "Why could we not cast the spirits out of him?" (See Mt 17:19). Notice what He taught them that day: 

      (1) Start small, or you won't start at all. Mustard-seed-sized faith, like all seeds, will grow into something bigger. Just start where you are; believe God for ordinary, everyday things. And when He honors your faith, acknowledge it, thank Him for it and build on it. (2) Guard your mouth! "If you have faith...you will say to this mountain, 'Move'...and it will move." Your words release the life-giving force that's in your faith, so correct and control what's coming out of your mouth. Make sure it lines up with Scripture. (3) Sometimes you need a little extra. Some mountains need a little extra prayer, or in the case of this boy, the power that comes through fasting. But if you're willing to meet God's conditions, you'll see mountains moved in your life_


*The Lord has miracles in store for all of us*...
Thank the Lord and for His mercies!
They are Fresh every morning

~We ask the Lord to bless our 40 day journey....

_Let the words of my mouth and the meditations of my heart be _
_acceptable to thee o Lord our redeemer_

_Isaiah 65:24  
__ Before they call I will answer;  while they are still speaking I will hear._ 

_Isaiah 30:19_
_you will weep no more. How gracious he will be when you cry for help! As soon as he hears, he will answer you._


----------



## kayte (Oct 3, 2008)

*Day 1 *

_Isaiah 66:12 ... For thus saith the LORD: Behold, I will extend peace to her like a river, and the wealth of the nations like an overflowing stream, ...

Psalm 37:4 -- Delight yourself in the Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart._


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have actually been speaking God's promises allowed for the past few months.  I usually recite the same ones daily. I assume this is okay?


----------



## kayte (Oct 3, 2008)

> I have actually been speaking God's promises allowed for the past few months


Sashaa...I am _so inspired _you already are doing this....
any suggestions you have or testimonies to share..gratefully anticipated

I'm sorry... I should have clarified. All ideas I posted were suggestions only ....
just as a temporary guideline to orient the thread  

One can choose to speak aloud as is best for that person..be it the same verse daily
or a spontaneous different choice or one for 10 days etc 
.......many times aloud or once..or at mealtimes...
it's individual and personal and all is good  

Whichever way one chooses to love and acknowledge the Lord and the Lord's power is beautiful


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 3, 2008)

DAY 1-Philippians 4:19 (King James Version)


 19But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.


----------



## letitgrow0702 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am down!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeremiah 29:11. For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."


----------



## charmingt (Oct 3, 2008)

My children shall be taught of the Lord and GREAT shall be the peace of my children. Isaiah 54:13


----------



## kayte (Oct 3, 2008)

> I am down!



awesome..


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 4, 2008)

*
I  Kayte
*


----------



## juju (Oct 4, 2008)

I am in ! !


----------



## kayte (Oct 4, 2008)

> I  Kayte


:luv2:
ahhhh thank you




> I am in ! !


Wonderful!


----------



## kayte (Oct 4, 2008)

*DAY 2*

You created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb. I praise you because *I am fearfully and wonderfully made;* your works are wonderful, I know that full well
Psalm 139:13-14


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 4, 2008)

DAY 2-2 Chronicles 20:17 

 17Ye shall not need to fight in this battle: set yourselves, stand ye still, and see the salvation of the LORD with you, O Judah and Jerusalem: fear not, nor be dismayed; to morrow go out against them: for the LORD will be with you. 


The battle is not mine It's the Lord's.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 4, 2008)

hmmm I think I'll join with you guys


----------



## MsSharee06 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in, i really need help with this


----------



## kayte (Oct 5, 2008)

*Day 3*

Luke 12:32. Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom. ...


----------



## gn1g (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm late but I'm in.


----------



## kayte (Oct 5, 2008)

This is the day the Lord hath made. Let us rejoice and be exceedingly glad in it 



> I'm late but I'm in.





> I'm in, i really need help with this





> hmmm I think I'll join with you guys



I also read and pray over the posts ..and claim them as mine,too ..
So...welcome!.....welcome to post your verses...
speak aloud the Lord's truth for you
and be blessed


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 5, 2008)

DAY 3-# 1 Corinthians 2:9
But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 5, 2008)

For with God NOTHING will be impossible.  Luke 1:37


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 6, 2008)

And God is able to make all grace abound toward you, that you, always having all sufficiency in all things, may have an abundance for every good work.

II Corinthians 9:8


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 6, 2008)

DAY 4-Romans 4:21 

 21And being fully persuaded that, what he had promised, he was able also to perform.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in. Thanks ladies. So encouraging and rewarding.
Meredith


----------



## kayte (Oct 6, 2008)

*DAY 4*Isaiah 55 (The Message

So you'll go out in joy, 
   you'll be led into a whole and complete life.
The mountains and hills will lead the parade, 
   bursting with song.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 6, 2008)

Do not be wise in your own eyes; fear the Lord and depart from evil.  It will be health to your flesh and strength to your bones.  Proverbs 3:7,8.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 7, 2008)

Psalm 51- 10Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.


----------



## kayte (Oct 7, 2008)

*Day 5*2Cr 6:2 
For he saith, I have heard you in a time accepted, and in the day of salvation have I helped you: behold, now is the accepted time; behold, now is the day of salvation.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Phillipians 3:12 (NIV)

Not that I have already obtained all this, or have already been made perfect, but I press on to take hold of that for which Christ Jesus took hold of me.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 7, 2008)

The Lord your God in your midst, the Mighty One will save; He will rejoice over you with gladness, He will quiet you with His love, He will rejoice over you with SINGING. Zephaniah 3:17


----------



## anilove (Oct 7, 2008)

can i join in? i so need this


----------



## kayte (Oct 7, 2008)

> can i join in? i so need this


You already have!  

Welcome....
and God bless you


----------



## kayte (Oct 7, 2008)

> I'm in. Thanks ladies. So encouraging and rewarding.


Thank you....


----------



## kayte (Oct 8, 2008)

*Day6*Psalm 40
I awaited patiently for the Lord; and he inclined unto me, and heard my cry.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 8, 2008)

Now to Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us, to Him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus to all generations, forever and ever. Amen. (Ephesian 3:20-21)


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 8, 2008)

Psalm 126 :3 The LORD has done great things for us,
       and we are filled with joy.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 9, 2008)

Luke1:37For nothing is impossible with God."


----------



## juju (Oct 9, 2008)

I will give you back what you lost in the years when swarms of locust ate your crops : joel 2:25


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 9, 2008)

juju said:


> I will give you back what you lost in the years when swarms of locust ate your crops : joel 2:25



Thanks, Juju!  It's always nice to be reminded that He will restore.


----------



## kayte (Oct 9, 2008)

> Thanks, Juju!





> I will give you back what you lost in the years when swarms of locust ate your crops : joel 2:25



this made me take a deep breath to read it...

yes thank you


----------



## kayte (Oct 9, 2008)

*Day 7*
Psalm 51
Create in me a clean heart Oh God and renew a righteous spirit within me


----------



## charmingt (Oct 9, 2008)

Do not be afraid of sudden terror, nor of trouble from the wicked when it comes; for the Lord will be your CONFIDENCE and keep your foot from being caught.  Proverbs 3:25,26          

 I think of today's money situation with this scripture and how God will keep us from falling into financial traps.  Yet this can be any trap.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 10, 2008)

Romans 8:28 And we know that all things work together for good to those who love God, to those who are the called according to His purpose.


----------



## kayte (Oct 11, 2008)

Logging in two...
*yesterday's* 

*DAY 8 *
You have turned my mourning into dancing

*Day 9*
*Today's *
Isaiah 61:7-9 (NIV) Instead of their shame my people will receive a double portion, and instead of disgrace they will rejoice in their inheritance; and so they will inherit a double portion in their land, and everlasting joy will be theirs.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 11, 2008)

In righteousness you shall be established;  you shall be FAR from oppression, for you shall not fear;  and from terror, for it shall not come near you.  Indeed they shall surely assemble, but not because of Me(God).  Whoever assembles against you shall fall for your sake.  Isaiah54:14,15


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

LADIES!!!!!!!!

Thank you ,each and every one of you!!!!

The word!!!! This is just what I need!!!!

going back to go all the way through this thread, as many times AS I NEED!!!!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry I don't have the scripture ref but I was watching my Tae Bo video today and I saw on the set it said "...walk by faith and not sight."

I guess the whole I was making is if you believe that God has promised you something like Katye royalties from her book or the God told me I would marry. Just walk by the faith you have in God. And not what you see going on around you.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

Dont know if this has been added yet

But IF GOD BE FOR YOU, WHO OR WHAT IN THE WORLD COULD BE AGAINST YOU


NOTHING AND NOBODY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks to the other thread 'no word no faith' amongst this thread and another thread and what poured out of me in that one

Man I have really backed away from the word alot due to pain and heartache I see that now, and this morning its like a light came back on for me.  I am soooo thankful! No matter how it all came out and to pass or what anyone thought, it did and thats what matters.  I have been soooo weary, only God knows! How I NEEDED this!!!! *tears*

Faith come by hearing and hearing by the word of God

Faith is the substance of things hoped for and the evidence of things not seen

I'm tattered and torn ,but I'M stil here and holding on!!!!!! Thank God I stumbled on this forum this morning and let it just happen, I was sliding so far......spiraling even

at least I feel 'caught' right now

Thank you ladies for this thread!!!!!!! *tears*

'The kingdom of heaven suffereth violence, and the violent take it by force."

I'm getting back up and taking it by force!!!! I WILL STAND ON HIS WORD!!!!!!


----------



## *5+5 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great Challenge;

But one thing i do:  Forgetting what is behind and straining toward what is ahead, I press on toward the goal to win the prize for which God has called me heavenward in Christ Jesus.  Philippians 3: 13-14


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Pslams 103:20 

"Bless the Lord all you his angels, who excel in strength, who do his word, heeding the voice of his word."


----------



## charmingt (Oct 12, 2008)

May the Lord God of your fathers make you a thousand times more numerous than you are, and bless you as He has promised you!! Deuteronomy 1:11


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 12, 2008)

Psalm 119



 105 Your word is a lamp to my feet
       and a light for my path.


----------



## kayte (Oct 12, 2008)

You are NOT alone..I relate so much...to all of it what was quoted...I was tears this morning too...but thank God for the Victory
It is here ..NOW for all of us...NOW is the day of salvation...He Loves me and know He Loves you,too..Loves all of us...we are here..with Love...speaking His word out loud...

((((hugs)))))



> I have been soooo weary, only God knows! How I NEEDED this!!!! *tears*
> 
> Faith come by hearing and hearing by the word of God
> 
> ...





> I'm getting back up and taking it by force!!!! *I WILL STAND ON HIS WORD!!!!!! *


Someone said this exactly like that!!!!!...out loud and strong..in my small group
_just this afternoon_.....in our book group....Your Best Life Now Joel Osteen
I* know *the Lord heard on your behalf ,too
no coincidences


----------



## kayte (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeremiah 29
For I know the plans I have for you. Plans to prosper and bless you and not to harm
you.To give you the future you hope for.


----------



## star (Oct 12, 2008)

kayte said:


> Jeremiah 29
> For I know the plans I have for you. Plans to prosper and bless you and not to harm
> you.To give you the future you hope for.



I love this scripture and will jump in on this although I am little late.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I want to join.

For I know the plans I have for you, says the Lord. They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope. 

In those days when you pray, I will listen. If you look for me in earnest (with all your heart), you will find me when you seek me. 

I will be found by you, says the Lord. I will end your captivity and restore your fortunes..... Jeremiah 29:11-14

PRAISE THE LORD!!!

ETA: Oh my goodness, i had no idea this was the scripture everyone was using today. I didn't read this far along, but after posting, I looked back and saw many posts with this same scripture. Wow, talk about being one with the Spirit of God, Hallelujah.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Thanks to the other thread 'no word no faith' amongst this thread and another thread and what poured out of me in that one
> 
> Man *I have really backed away from the word alot due to pain and heartache* I see that now, and this morning its like a light came back on for me. I am soooo thankful! No matter how it all came out and to pass or what anyone thought, it did and thats what matters. I have been soooo weary, only God knows! How I NEEDED this!!!! *tears*
> 
> ...


 
Praise the Lord who knows just how to bring His children back to focusing on Him. 

James 5:11 - Behold, we count them happy which endure. You have heard of the patience of Job, and have seen the end of the Lord; that the Lord is full of tenderness and mercy.

Verse 19-20 - My dear brothers and sisters, if anyone among you wanders away from the truth and is brought back again, you can be sure that the one who brings that person back will save that sinner from death and bring about the forgiveness of many sins.

Isaiah 43:1-3,5 - .......I have called you by name; you are mine. 

When you go through deep waters and great trouble, I will be with you. When you go through rivers of difficulty, you will not drown. When you walk through the fire of oppression, you will not be burned up; the flames will not consume you. 

For I am the Lord your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Saviour......Do not be afraid for I am with you.

PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## kayte (Oct 12, 2008)

> I love this scripture and will jump in on this although I am little late.



You're right on time 



> ETA: Oh my goodness, i had no idea this was the scripture everyone was using today. I didn't read this far along, but after posting, I looked back and saw many posts with this same scripture. *Wow, talk about being one with the Spirit of God, Hallelujah. *



Everyone posts their own scripture for the day...
It may or may not coincide with another,but generally they have been different..it's completely up to the person   
I often claim everyone else's as mine ,too and /or pray for the person and the scripture..
Co-signing... 
There's no doubt in my mind *the Spirit of God *is right in the middle of this challenge 


> *Isaiah 43:1-3,5 - .......I have called you by name; you are mine. **When you go through deep waters and great trouble, I will be with you. When you go through rivers of difficulty, you will not drown. When you walk through the fire of oppression, you will not be burned up; the flames will not consume you.
> 
> For I am the Lord your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Saviour......Do not be afraid for I am with you.*


Quoted in the my church's sermon today and in my small group today!!!!!!!
and_ I almost was going to post it _as my scripture.
*The Spirit of God *is _definitely_ blesssing us....and is One with our hearts 
Yes! Amen, Praise the Lord. _Wow God is really with us_...and with us on this challenge


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Praise the Lord who knows just how to bring His children back to focusing on Him.
> 
> James 5:11 - Behold, we count them happy which endure. You have heard of the patience of Job, and have seen the end of the Lord; that the Lord is full of tenderness and mercy.
> 
> ...


That was sooooo Beautiful! Thank you from the bottom of my heart Aggie!


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am in.....thanks...

Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer (Psalm 19)​


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Colossians 4:5-6  - Live wisely among those that are not Christians, and make the most of every  opportunity. Let your conversation be gracious and effective so that you will have the right answer for everyone.

II Timothy 1:14 - With the help of the Holy Spirit who lives within us, carefully guard what has been entrusted to us.

II Timothy 2:3-4  -  Endure suffering (hardship) along with me, as a good soldier of Jesus Christ. And as Christ's soldier, do not let yourself become tied up in the affairs of this life, for then you cannot satisfy the One who has enlisted you in this army. 

PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> That was sooooo Beautiful! Thank you from the bottom of my heart Aggie!


 
Well bless the Lord. We are here for each other, to strengthen each other in times of weakness and despair but there is One who is able to wipe all the despair, all the pain away, and His name is Jesus. I love you Iris, be blessed.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 13, 2008)

Finally, brethren, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may run SWIFTLYand be glorified, just as it is with you and that we may be delivered from unreasonable and wicked men; for not all have faith.  BUT the LORD is faithful, who will establish you(me) and guard you(me) from the evil one.  2 Thessalonians3:1-3


I inserted the 'me'.


----------



## kayte (Oct 13, 2008)

*Day 10*
Restore unto me the joy of thy Salvation
Psalm 51


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 13, 2008)

Psalm 56:9 



 9 When I cry out to You,
         Then my enemies will turn back; 
         This I know, because God is for me.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 14, 2008)

Then shall thy light break forth as the morning, and thine health shall spring forth speedily: and thy righteousness shall go before thee; the glory of the LORD shall be thy reward.


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 14, 2008)

surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and i will dwell in the house of the lord for ever (psalm 23 v: v6).

_will cause one to relax with the sure knowledge of God's inifinite wisdom and mercy..._​


----------



## kayte (Oct 14, 2008)

*Day 11*
Go home to thy friends, and tell them how great things the Lord hath done for thee, and hath had compassion on thee. 
And (I) he began to publish . . . how great things Jesus had done for (me)him: and all men did marvel 
(Mark 5:19-20).


----------



## charmingt (Oct 14, 2008)

I have no greater joy than to hear that my children walk in truth.   3John:4


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2008)

Psalm 6:1-5  - O Lord, do not rebuke me in your anger or discipline me in Your rage. Have compassion on me Lord, for I am weak. Heal me Lord, for my body is in agony.

I am sick at heart. How long, O Lord, until You restore me? Return O Lord, and rescue me. Save me because of Your unfailing love. For in death, who remembers You? Who can praise You from the grave?

vs 8,9......Go away, all you who do evil, for the Lord has heard my crying. The Lord has heard my plea; the Lord will answer my prayer.

PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 14, 2008)

2 Corinthians 12:9 (New King James Version)

9 And He said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for My strength is made perfect in weakness.” Therefore most gladly I will rather boast in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


----------



## kayte (Oct 15, 2008)

*Day12*Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper{Kayte) and be in
health, even as thy soul prospereth. 3 John 2

For I am the LORD that healeth thee{Kayte}. (Exodus 15:26)


----------



## juju (Oct 15, 2008)

And when you stand and pray forgive anything you may have against anyone,so that your father in heaven will forgive the wrongs you have done :Mark 11:25


----------



## juju (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't be afraid of your enemies;always be courageous,and this will prove to them that they will lose and that you will win,because it is God who gives you the victory. 2 philippians 1:28


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Romans 8:37 NIV


No, in all these things we are [I am] more than conquerors through him who loved us [me].


----------



## kayte (Oct 15, 2008)

Sashaa I just NOW posted this verse..not only that...but made it the title of my response in another thread without having seen your post
God is definitely in our midst


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 15, 2008)

Daniel 2:20 (New King James Version)



      “ Blessed be the name of God forever and ever,
        For wisdom and might are His.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 15, 2008)

kayte said:


> Sashaa I just NOW posted this verse..not only that...but made it the title of my response in another thread without having seen your post
> God is definitely in our midst



God is definitely in our midst!  I just found where you posted the same passage and thought-wow, what are the chances?!  Nothing is a coincidence.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2008)

Malachi 3:16-18  -  Then those who feared the Lord spoke with each other, and the Lord LISTENED to what they said. In His presence, a scroll of remembrance was written to record the names of those who feared Him and loved to think about Him.

They will be my people, says the Lord Almighty. On the day when I act, they will be my own special treasure. I will spare them as a father spares an obedient and dutiful child.

Then you will again see the difference between those who serve God and those who do not. 

PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 15, 2008)

Assurdly, I say to you, whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven.  Again I say to you that if two of you agree on earth concerning anything that they ask, it will be done for them by My Father in heaven. For where two or three are gathered together in My name I am there in the midst of them.  Matthew18:18-20

I KNOW Jesus is here in our midst. Amen!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 16, 2008)

charmingt said:


> Assurdly, I say to you, whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven.  Again I say to you that if two of you agree on earth concerning anything that they ask, it will be done for them by My Father in heaven. For where two or three are gathered together in My name I am there in the midst of them.  Matthew18:18-20
> 
> I KNOW Jesus is here in our midst. Amen!!!



There is definitely evidence that He is in our midst! Agreed and Amen!


----------



## kayte (Oct 16, 2008)

*Day13* 
Jeremiah 31:3 (The Message) ... Expect love, love, and more love!


----------



## juju (Oct 16, 2008)

kayte said:


> Jeremiah 31:3 (The Message) ... Expect love, love, and more love!


 
God know i need love in my life right now

Glory be to God.


----------



## kayte (Oct 16, 2008)

> God know i need love in my life right now



Standing _with you _in agreement 



> Glory be to God.



Yes.. Glory to God in the Highest


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2008)

Romans 12: 2  -  Don't copy the behaviour and customs of this world, but let God transform you into a new person by changing the way you think. Then you will know what God wants you to do, and you will know how good and pleasing and perfect His will really is. 

PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2008)

juju said:


> God know i need love in my life right now
> 
> Glory be to God.


 
juju. God loves you and we love you too.


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 16, 2008)

HANDY LITTLE CHART - ​​GOD HAS A POSITIVE ANSWER:​YOU SAY 


GOD SAYS 


BIBLE VERSES 


You say:  'It's impossible' 


God says:  All things are possible 


(Luke 18:27) 


You say:  'I'm too tired' 


God says:  I will give you rest 


(Matthew 11:28-30) 


You say:  'Nobody really loves me' 


God says:  I love you 


(John 3:1  6 & John 3:34 ) 


You say:  'I can't go on' 


God says:  My grace is sufficient 


(II Corinthians 12:9 & Psalm 91:15) 


You say:  'I can't figure things out' 


God says:  I will direct your steps 


(Proverbs 3:5-  6) 


You say:  'I can't do it' 


God says:  You can do all things 


(Philippians 4:13) 


You say:  'I'm not able' 


God says:  I am able 


(II Corinthians 9:8) 


You say: 'It's not worth it' 


God says:  It will be worth it 


(Roman 8:28 ) 


You say:  'I can't forgive myself' 


God says:  I Forgive you 


(I John 1:9 & Romans 8:1) 


You say:  'I can't manage' 


God says:  I will supply all your needs 


(Philippians 4:19) 


You say:  'I'm afraid' 


God says:  I have not given you a spirit of fear 


(II Timothy 1:7) 


You say:  'I'm always worried and frustrated' 


God says:  Cast all your cares on ME 


(I Peter 5:7) 


You say:  'I'm not smart enough' 


God says:  I give you wisdom 


(I Corinthians 1:30) 


You say:  'I feel all alone' 


God says:  I will never leave you or forsake you


----------



## Country gal (Oct 16, 2008)

bumping to read later


----------



## charmingt (Oct 16, 2008)

Rejoice in the Lord always.  Again I will say rejoice!  Let your gentleness be known to all men.  The Lord is at hand.  Be anxious for NOTHING but in  everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.  Philippians3:5-7


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 16, 2008)

I need to mark everyone of these verses in my bible so that when I'm bored in church (I guess that means I'm still young/immature enough to get bored) and start flipping through my bible I can come back to them.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 16, 2008)

And having come in, the angel said to her, “Rejoice, highly favored one, the Lord is with you; blessed are you among women!”


----------



## kayte (Oct 17, 2008)

*Day 14*
1 Chronicles 4:10, 

"And Jabez (Kayte)called on the God of Israel, saying, Oh that Thou wouldest bless me indeed, and enlarge my coast, and that Thine hand might be with me, and that Thou wouldest keep me from evil, that it may not grieve me! And God granted him( her,Kayte) that which he (she) requested."


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 17, 2008)

Psalms 25:1-2

To you, O LORD, I lift up my soul; in you I trust, O my God. 
Do not let me be put to shame, nor let my enemies triumph over me.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 17, 2008)

You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied, and praise the name of the Lord your God, who has dealt wondrously with you; and My people shall never be put to shame. Then you shall know that I am in the midst of Israel: I am the Lord your God and there is no other.  My people shall NEVER be put to shame. Joel2:26,27   Glory!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2008)

Romans 14:17-19  -  For the Kingdom of God is not a matter of what we eat or drink, but of living a life of goodness and peace and joy in the Holy Spirit.  If you serve Christ with this attitude, you will please God. And other people will approve of you, too.  So then, let us aim for harmony in the church and try to build each other up. 

PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 17, 2008)

# Psalm 71:17
O God, You have taught me from my youth;And to this day I declare Your wondrous works.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2008)

John 6:35 - I am the bread of life, no one who comes to Me will ever be hungry again. Those who believe in me will never thirst.


----------



## ClassicChic (Oct 18, 2008)

I love this thread!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 18, 2008)

He has delivered us from the power of darkness and conveyed us into the kingdom of the Son of His love in whom we have redemption through His blood, the forgiveness of sins. Colossians 1:13,14


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 19, 2008)

Isaiah 12:4 

 4 In that day you will say:
       "Give thanks to the LORD, call on his name;
       make known among the nations what he has done,
       and proclaim that his name is exalted.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 19, 2008)

I have never seen the Righteous forsaken nor their seed begging bread


----------



## juju (Oct 19, 2008)

James 5:11 We call them happy because they endured.You have heard of Job's patience,and you know how the Lord provided for him in the end.For the Lord is full of mercy and compasion.


Praise be to our God almighty.


----------



## juju (Oct 19, 2008)

James 5:13  Is anyone among you in trouble ?He should pray.Is anyone happy ? He should sing praises.


Thanks be to God.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 19, 2008)

How could one man chase a thousand, 
       or two put ten thousand to flight, 
       unless their Rock had sold them, 
       unless the LORD had given them up?


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 19, 2008)

I WILL LIFT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m75Q_6R76Fw

Shackles (Praise him)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRayKxgePQI

I Just Cant give up now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKUg65Qnugg&feature=related

He is the one for me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYD1Mt1fnnU&feature=related

if they only knew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tli6KVULpeA&feature=related
*sorry for the commercial break for the vids was just 'feelin' these alot at the moment,taking a moment to just praise and worship*


----------



## charmingt (Oct 19, 2008)

The fear of the Lord leads to life and he who has it will abide in satisfaction;  He will not be visited with evil.  Proverbs 19:23


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2008)

Luke 6:27-31 - But if you are willing to listen, I say, love your enemies.Do good to those who hate you. Pray for the happiness of those who curse you. If someone slaps you on one cheek, turn the other cheek. If someone demands your coat, offer your shirt also. 

Give what you have to anyone who ask you for it; and when things are taken away from you, don't try to get them back. Do for others as you would have them do for you.

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## kayte (Oct 19, 2008)

I am fearfully and wonderfully made

I am black and beautiful oh daughters of Jerusalem

Daughter,thy faith has made thee(Kayte) whole


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 19, 2008)

1 Samuel 2:2 (King James Version)


 2There is none holy as the LORD: for there is none beside thee: neither is there any rock like our God.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 20, 2008)

He hath given his angels charge over thee; to keep thee in all thy ways. In their hands they shall bear thee up: lest thou dash thy foot against a stone."


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeremiah 32:40 - And I will make an everlasting covenant with them, that I will not turn away from them , to do them good; but I will put My fear in their hearts that they shall not depart from Me.

Jeremiah 33:3 - Call unto Me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not. KJV

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## kayte (Oct 20, 2008)

*DAY16*
I desire to do your will, O my God; your law is within my heart. 

--Psalm 40:8

In Song of Solomon 7:1-6 

How beautiful are your feet in sandals, O prince's daughter!   the work of the hands of a skillful work[woman.    How fair and how pleasant you are, O love, with your delights!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 20, 2008)

"When my soul fainted within me I remembered the LORD: and my prayer came in unto thee, into thine holy temple" (Jonah 2:7).


----------



## charmingt (Oct 20, 2008)

My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me.  And I give them eternal life and they shall never perish; neither shall anyone snatch them out of My hand.  My Father, who has given them to me, is greater than all; and no one is able to snatch them out of My Father's hand.  I and My Father are one.  John 10:27-30


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 20, 2008)

Psalm 37:34 (New King James Version)



 34 Wait on the LORD,
         And keep His way,
         And He shall exalt you to inherit the land;
         When the wicked are cut off, you shall see it.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 21, 2008)

he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 21, 2008)

Romans 8:27-28
NLT

The Future Glory
27
And the Father who knows all *HEARTS*  knows what the Spirit is saying, for the Spirit pleads for us beleivers in harmony with God's own will.
28 And we know that God causes *EVERYTHING  *to work *TOGETHER** for the *GOOD *of those who *LOVE* God and are called according to his purpose for them.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.



Powerful verse!


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 21, 2008)

​​"I am coming to you now, but I say these things while I am still in the world, so that they may have the full measure of my joy within them."​​*John 17:13*​​


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2008)

Romans 8:1 - There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.

Verse 8 - So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God.

Verse 14 - For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God.

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 21, 2008)

as it is written, "I have made you a father of many nations"  in the presence of Him whom he believed--God, who gives life to the dead and calls those things which do not exist as though they did; Romans 4:17


----------



## pearlygurl (Oct 21, 2008)

I know I'm late but these are my favorites:

Why am I discouraged?
      Why is my heart so sad?
   I will put my hope in God!
      I will praise him again—
      my Savior and my God!
Psalm 42:11

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
Phillipians 4:6-7​


----------



## kayte (Oct 21, 2008)

*DAY17*Ezekiel 36
I will gather you from all the countries and bring you back into your own land. 25 I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you will be clean; I will cleanse you from all your impurities and from all your idols. 26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you; I will remove from you your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh. 27 And I will put my Spirit in you and move you to follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws. 28 You will live in the land I gave your forefathers; you will be my people, and I will be your God. 29 I will save you from all your uncleanness. I will call for the grain and make it plentiful and will not bring famine upon you. 30


----------



## charmingt (Oct 21, 2008)

kayte said:


> Ezekiel 36
> I will gather you from all the countries and bring you back into your own land. 25 I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you will be clean; I will cleanse you from all your impurities and from all your idols. 26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you; I will remove from you your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh. 27 And I will put my Spirit in you and move you to follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws. 28 You will live in the land I gave your forefathers; you will be my people, and I will be your God. 29 I will save you from all your uncleanness. I will call for the grain and make it plentiful and will not bring famine upon you. 30


 
I love this!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 21, 2008)

Psalm 92
A psalm. A song. For the Sabbath day.
 1 It is good to praise the LORD
       and make music to your name, O Most High,

 2 to proclaim your love in the morning
       and your faithfulness at night,


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 22, 2008)

Isaiah 41:10 (New King James Version)


10 Fear not, for I am with you;
      Be not dismayed, for I am your God.
      I will strengthen you,
      Yes, I will help you,
      I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.


----------



## kayte (Oct 22, 2008)

Posting my promise a little later but I commit to reading through the entire thread today and speaking aloud every promise...meditating...and praying a blessing for each promise-prayer....and also updating the day I am on....
xoxo

*A Bob Gass devotional*

_He who invokes a blessing on himself...shall do so by saying, May the God of truth...bless me." Isaiah 65:16 AMP
10.22.08_

*Wednesday October 22*
*What are you talking about?* 

Did you know you can bless yourself by what you say? The Bible says: "He who invokes a blessing on himself...shall do so by saying, May the God of truth...bless me...because the former troubles are forgotten." Two important truths are taught in this Scripture: (1) Your own words have more power to affect you than anybody else's. Ultimately it's not what others say that counts; it's what you say to yourself after they get through talking! You always have the last word. (2) You'll never enjoy what God has for you in the future while you're still living in the past. To enter the Promised Land, you must first leave the wilderness. So come into agreement with God; begin to say what He says about you. This is no small matter. What you say from the time you get up in the morning until you go to bed at night not only influences your day, it influences the entire outlook and direction of your life. If you've been praying and asking God for specific answers, you can affect the outcome by making sure what you say lines up with what He says. In other words - get in harmony with God.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2008)

kayte said:


> Posting my promise a little later but I commit to reading through the entire thread today and speaking aloud every promise...meditating...and praying a blessing for each promise-prayer....and also updating the day I am on....
> xoxo
> 
> *A Bob Gass devotional*
> ...


 
Oh my goodness, may the Lord RICHLY bless you kayte today for this passage. I really needed this today more than any other day for the past 2 months. I praise God for this precious encouragement right now. Thank You Heavenly Father, thank You. 


I will post my scripture later today as I'm off to work now but I am so happy I have something to carry me throughout the day.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 22, 2008)

No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 22, 2008)

kayte said:


> Posting my promise a little later but I commit to reading through the entire thread today and speaking aloud every promise...meditating...and praying a blessing for each promise-prayer....and also updating the day I am on....
> xoxo
> 
> *A Bob Gass devotional*
> ...


How beautiful and perfect!


----------



## juju (Oct 22, 2008)

kayte said:


> Posting my promise a little later but I commit to reading through the entire thread today and speaking aloud every promise...meditating...and praying a blessing for each promise-prayer....and also updating the day I am on....
> xoxo
> 
> *A Bob Gass devotional*
> ...


 

Just what i need ! Kayte may the hand of God be upon you in everything you do.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 22, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> Isaiah 41:10 (New King James Version)
> 
> 
> 10 Fear not, for I am with you;
> ...



This is the verse I am standing on this weekend-I will be traveling and trusting God to meet all needs and grant me traveling grace and safety.


----------



## kayte (Oct 22, 2008)

*DAY18*

But be ye glad and rejoice for ever in that which I create; for, behold, I create Jerusalem a rejoicing, and her people a joy. 

 19 And I will rejoice in Jerusalem, and joy in my people; and there shall be heard in her no more the voice of weeping and the voice of crying. 

 20 There shall be no more thence an infant of days, nor an old man that hath not filled his days; for the child shall die a hundred years old, and the sinner being a hundred years old shall be accursed. 

 21 And they shall build houses, and inhabit them; and they shall plant vineyards, and eat the fruit of them. 

 22 They shall not build, and another inhabit; they shall not plant, and another eat: for as the days of a tree shall be the days of my people, and my chosen shall long enjoy the work of their hands. 

 23 They shall not labor in vain, nor bring forth for calamity; for they are the seed of the blessed of Jehovah, and their offspring with them. 

 24 And it shall come to pass that, before they call, I will answer; and while they are yet speaking, I will hear


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2008)

John 15:7,8  - If you abide in Me, and My word abides in you,you shall ask what you will, and it shall be done unto you. Herein is My Father glorified, that you bear much fruit, so shall you be My disciples.

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 22, 2008)

But Daniel purposed in his heart that he would not defile himself with the portion of the king's delicacies, nor with the wine which he drank; therefore he requested of the chief of the eunuchs that he might not defile himself.  Now God had brought Daniel into favor and goodwill of the chief of the eunuchs.
Then the king interviewed them, and among them all none was found like Daniel, Hananiah, Mishael , and Azariah;  therefore they served before the king.  And in all matters of wisdom and understanding about which the king examined them, he found them ten times better than all the 
magicians and astrologers who were in all his realm.   Daniel 1:8,9,19,20     

It's nice that God will grant us favor especially when we carry ourselves correctly.


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 22, 2008)

The lord shall preserve thee from all evil:  he shall preserve thy soul. 
(psalm 121)​


----------



## kayte (Oct 22, 2008)

I read and spoke aloud all the Promises
Your names were in my heart as I prayed...

ps...
sharing   
personally it came at time unbeknownst to me that
there would be an unexpected shift later today
with a door perhaps closing..
so it was timely to do this though I did not know it this morning
just felt an instinct..and acted on it!

I plan to do it more...the power and love felt from saying your prayers 
was invaluable


----------



## kayte (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day19*

Amen 
“For no matter how many promises God had made, they are “YES” in Christ. And so through him the “AMEN” is spoken by us to the glory of God.” 2 Corinthians 1:20


----------



## juju (Oct 23, 2008)

But thanks be to God who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ ! 1 corinthians 15:57


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2008)

Romans 12:21 - Don't let evil get the best of you, but conquer evil by doing good. 

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 23, 2008)

Nahum 1:7 The LORD is good, 
      A stronghold in the day of trouble; 
      And He knows those who trust in Him.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 23, 2008)

And behold, two blind men sitting by the road, when they heard that Jesus was passing by, cried aloud saying, "Have mercy on us, O Lord, Son of David!"  Then the multitude warned them that they should be quiet;  but they cried out all the more, saying, "Have mercy on us, O Lord, Son of David!"  So Jesus STOOD STILL and called them, and said,  "What do you want Me to do for you?"  They said to Him, "Lord, that our eyes may be opened."   So Jesus had compassion and touched their eyes.  And IMMEDIATELY their eyes received sight, and they followed Him.  Matthew 20:31-34

He does hear our cry and our prayers and answers them.  Amen!!


----------



## kayte (Oct 24, 2008)

*Day 20*

Psalm 37
Delight yourself in the Lord and He will give you Kayte the desires of your heart (felt a warm rush of love over me as I typed) 

Psalm 40
Lo in the volume of the book it is written of me

Psalm118
The stone the builders have rejected has become the
chief cornerstone

Psalm 40
I waited patiently for the LORD; 
       he turned to me and heard my cry. 
 2 He lifted me out of the slimy pit, 
       out of the mud and mire; 
       he set my feet on a rock 
       and gave me a firm place to stand.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2008)

Habakkuk 3:17-18  -  Even though the fig trees have no blossoms, and there are no grapes on the vines; even though the olive crop fails, and the fields lie empty and barren; even though the flocks die in the fields, and the cattle barns are empty, yet I will rejoice in the Lord! I will be joyful in the God of my salvation.

The lesson here is to always trust the Lord and be happy in whatever state we are. We must have tests in order to have testamonies. If we have never known or experienced real lack, how can we truly know and appreciate true abundance and joy? A joy that only comes from the Lord Himself. When the chips are down, and I mean really down, and there is no one around to help us and it* seems* like even God Himself has abandoned us, (which actually He doesn't) then it is the heart and soul of the true worshipper who will pursue Him continually, no matter how dismal the situation looks that they're in. 

REJOICE IN THE LORD ALWAYS!!!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 24, 2008)

I have given them Your word; and the world has hated them because they are not of the world, just as I am not of the world.  I do not pray that You should take them out of the world, but that Your should keep them from the evil one.  They are not of the world, just as I am not of the world.  Sanctify them by Your truth.  Your word is truth.  As You sent Me into the world, I also have sent them into the world.  And for their sakes I sanctify Myself, that thay also may be sanctified by the truth. John 17:14-19


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 25, 2008)

For verily I say unto you, That whosoever shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea; and shall not doubt in his heart, but shall believe that those things which he saith shall come to pass; he shall have whatsoever he saith.​


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 25, 2008)

But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.​


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 25, 2008)

Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us,


----------



## kayte (Oct 25, 2008)

*DAY 21*


Seek ye first the Kingdom of God and His Rightousness and everything else shall be added unto you 
Matthew 6:33

As for me and my house we will serve the Lord.
Joshua 24:15


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 25, 2008)

​Therefore my dear friends, as you have always obeyed-not only in my presence, but now much more in my absence, - continue to work our your salvation with fear and trembling,   ​For it is GOD who works in you to will and to act according to his good purpose.  Do everything without complaining or arguing,  ​So that you may become blameless and pure, children of GOD without fault in a crooked and depraved generation, in which you shine like the stars in the universe.            ​​(Philippians 12-15)​​


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2008)

monamia said:


> Therefore my dear friends, as you have always obeyed-not only in my presence, but now much more in my absence, - continue to work our your salvation with fear and trembling,
> 
> 
> For it is GOD who works in you to will and to act according to his good purpose. Do everything without complaining or arguing,
> ...


 
AMEN, AND AGAIN I SAY AMEN!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2008)

Romans 3:22-25  -  We are made right in God's sight when we trust in Jesus Christ to take away our sins. And we all can be saved in this same way, no matter who we are or what we have done. 

Verse 23 - For all have sinned, all fall short of God's glorious standard. 

verse 24 - Yet now God in His gracious kindness declares us *NOT GUILTY*. He has done this through Jesus Christ, who has freed us by taking away our sins.

verse 25 For God sent Jesus to take the punishment for our sins and to satisfy God's anger against us. We are made right with God when we believe that Jesus shed His blood, sacrificing His life for us....

Verse 27 - Can we boast then that we have done anything to be accepted by God? No, because our acquittal is not based on our good deeds. It is based on our faith.

Isn't it wonderful to know that the God of all creation, through the sacrifice of His only begotten Son so long ago, has declared us through our faith and belief in His wonderful work on the cross, *NOT GUILTY!!* This is so liberating for us to now be able to come to Him directly rather than through a priest who is a mere mortal man but now we can go through our Royal Priest - Jesus Christ Himself? We can go behind the veil on our own now, broken, securely wrapped under the veil of the blood of Jesus Christ and God will not turn us away. Isn't this wonderful?

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 25, 2008)

What then shall we say to these things?  If God is for us, who can be against us?  He who did not spare His own Son, but delivered Him up for us all, how shalll He not with Him also freely give us all things?  Who shall bring a charge against God's elect?  It is God who justifies.  Who is he who condemns?  It is Christ who died, and furthermore is also risen, who is even at the right hand of God, who also makes intercession for us.   Romans 8:31-34

It is so good to know that even if there is no one on earth praying for us, Jesus is.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 25, 2008)

The steadfast love of the LORD never ceases, his mercies never come to an end; they are new every morning


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 25, 2008)

A million thanks for this thread and your ladies input could never be enough

Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the word of God

I have been needing this this soooo much!  to all you beautiful ladies! 

It is such a blessing!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 25, 2008)

Philippians 2:5 (New King James Version


The Humbled and Exalted Christ

5 Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus,


----------



## charmingt (Oct 26, 2008)

"I will betroth you to Me forever;  Yes, I will betroth You to Me in righteousness and justice, in lovingkindness and mercy;  I will betroth you to Me in faithfulness, and you shall know the Lord. It shall come to pass in that day that I will answer,"  says the Lord.  "I will answer the heavens and they shall answer the earth.  The earth shall answer with grain, with new wine, and with oil; They shall answer Jezreel.  Then I will sow her for Myself in the earth, and I will *have mercy* on her who had not obtained mercy;  Then I will say to those who were not My people 'you are My people!' and they shall say, 'You are my God!'"  Hosea 2:19-23


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 26, 2008)

The lord saw how great man’s ​wickedness on the earth had become, ​and that every inclination of the thoughts ​of his heart was only evil all the time​(Genesis 5: 6)​


----------



## kayte (Oct 26, 2008)

*DAY22*
10A capable, intelligent, and *virtuous woman--who is he who can find her? KAYTEShe is far more precious than jewels and KAYTE'S her value is far above rubies or pearls.(D) 11The heart of her husband trusts in her confidently and relies on and believes in her securely, so that he has no lack of [honest] gain or need of [dishonest] spoil. 12She comforts, encourages, and does him only good as long as there is life within her.

Who can find a virtuous and capable wife?
KayteShe is more precious than rubies.
 11 Her husband can trust her,
      and she will greatly enrich his life.
 12 She brings him good, not harm,
      all the days of her life.*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2008)

Proverbs 13:12  -  Hope deferred makes the heart sick, but when dreams come true, there is life and joy. 

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 26, 2008)

3 John 1:2 (King James Version)


 2Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 27, 2008)

"For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the LOVE OF GOD that is in Christ Jesus our Lord."


----------



## kayte (Oct 27, 2008)

*DAY 23*
13 KAYTE She looks for wool and flax 
       and likes to work with her hands.
 14 KAYTE She is like a trader's ship, 
       bringing food from far away.
 15 KAYTE She gets up while it is still dark 
       and prepares food for her family 
       and feeds her servant girls.
 16 KAYTE She inspects a field and buys it. 
       With money she earned, she plants a vineyard.
 17 KAYTE She does her work with energy, 
       and her arms are strong.
 18 KAYTE She knows that what she makes is good. 
       Her lamp burns late into the night.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Oct 27, 2008)

Today is *Day 1* for me and God lead me to this scripture:


The Ransomed Shall Return - Isaiah 35:3-10


 They shall see the glory of the LORD, the majesty of our God.

3 Strengthen the weak hands,and make firm the feeble knees.
*4 Say to those who have an anxious heart, "Be strong; fear not!
Behold, your God will come with vengeance, with the recompense of God. He will come and save you."*

5Then the eyes of the blind shall be opened, and the ears of the deaf unstopped;
6then shall the lame man leap like a deer, and the tongue of the mute sing for joy.  For waters break forth in the wilderness,and streams in the desert; 7the burning sand shall become a pool, and the thirsty ground springs of water; in the haunt of jackals, where they lie down, the grass shall become reeds and rushes.

 8 And a highway shall be there, and it shall be called the Way of Holiness; the unclean shall not pass over it. It shall belong to those who walk on the way; even if they are fools, they shall not go astray. 9 No lion shall be there, nor shall any ravenous beast come up on it; they shall not be found there, but the redeemed shall walk there.

10 And the ransomed of the LORD shall return and come to Zion with singing;everlasting joy shall be upon their heads; they shall obtain gladness and joy, and sorrow and sighing shall flee away.


Amen


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2008)

*CHRIST REWARDS SACRIFICE:*

Luke 18:28  -  Peter said, We have left our homes and followed You.

Verses 29,30 - Yes, Jesus said, and I assure you, everyone who has given up house or wife or brothers or parents or children, will be repaid many times over *in this life, as well as* receiving *eternal life* in the *world to come.*

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 27, 2008)

Being a full time college student....with an important test and some crazy professors this is very fitting today.

"Trust in the Lord and do good;..." Psalms 37:3


----------



## charmingt (Oct 27, 2008)

He who testifies to these things says, "Surely I am coming quickly."  Amen.  Even so, come, Lord Jesus!  Revelation 22:20


----------



## mrselle (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the first day for me too.

Habakkuk 2:2

"And the Lord answered me and said, Write the vision and make it plain upon tables that he may run that readeth it."

Luke 1:42

"Most blessed are you among women and blessed is the fruit of your womb."


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 27, 2008)

Psalm 33:20-21 

 20 We wait in hope for the LORD;
       he is our help and our shield.

 21 In him our hearts rejoice,
       for we trust in his holy name.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Oct 27, 2008)

Aggie, this scripture touched me deeply.  You just don't know...


Aggie said:


> *CHRIST REWARDS SACRIFICE:*
> 
> Luke 18:28  -  Peter said, We have left our homes and followed You.
> 
> ...


----------



## kayte (Oct 28, 2008)

*Day 24

*19 KAYTEShe lays her hands to the spindle, and her hands hold the distaff.

    20She opens her hand to the poor, yes, she reaches out her filled hands to the needy [whether in body, mind, or spirit].

    21She fears not the snow for her family, for all her household are doubly clothed in scarlet.(F)

    22KAYTE...I She makes for herself coverlets, cushions, and rugs of tapestry. Her clothing is of linen, pure and fine, and of purple [such as that of which the clothing of the priests and the hallowed cloths of the temple were made].(G)

    23MY... Her husband is known in the [city's] gates, when he sits among the elders of the land.(H)

    24 I ...She makes fine linen garments and leads others to buy them; she delivers to the merchants girdles [or sashes that free one up for service].

    25Strength and dignity are MY her clothing and MY her position is strong and secure; 
I..she rejoices over the future [the latter day or time to come, knowing that ME she and her family are in readiness for it]!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> Aggie, this scripture touched me deeply. You just don't know...


 
Well bless the Lord!!! He knows what we need when we need it doesn't He? And we are His mouth piece, He deserves glory and honor for imparting His wisdom to His children. Rejoice and again I say, rejoice.

I wish you His blessings always honey,

Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2008)

Romans 8: 26  -....*And the Holy Spirit helps us in our distress*. For we don't even know what we should pray for, nor how we should pray. But *the Holy Spirit prays for us with groanings that cannot be expressed in words.*

verse 27 - And the Father who knows all hearts knows what the Spirit is saying, *for the Spirit pleads for us believers in harmony with God's own will.*

verse 28 - And *we know that God causes everything to work together for the good of those who love God and are called according to His purpose for them.*

verse 29 - For God knew His people in advance, and *He chose them* to become like His Son, so that His Son would be the Firstborn, with many brothers and sisters.

verse 30 - And having chosen them, He called them to come to Him. And He gave them right standing with Himself, and He promised them His glory. 

verse 31 - What can we say about such wonderful things as these? *If God is for us, who can be against us?

We as God's children can remain confident that nothing can hurt us so deeply that He cannot turn it around for our good. This is truly something to get excited about!



PRAISE THE LORD!!!*


----------



## charmingt (Oct 28, 2008)

And the Lord smelled a soothing aroma.  Then the Lord said in His heart, "I will never again curse the ground for man's sake, although the imagination of man's heart is evil from his youth;  nor will I again destroy every living thing as I have done.  While the earth remains, seedtime and harvest, cold and heat, winter and summer, and day and night shall not cease." Genesis 8:21,22

This gives me hope that as long as there is another day that is another day for things to work out well.


----------



## kayte (Oct 29, 2008)

*DAY 25*
Proverbs
26 KAYTE..She speaks wisely. 
      She teaches faithfully. 
 27 She watches over family matters. 
      She is busy all the time. 
 28 Her children stand up and call her blessed. 
      Her husband also rises up, and he praises her. 
 29 He says, "Many women do noble things. 
      But you are better than all the others." 
 30 Charm can fool you. Beauty fades. 
      But a woman who has respect for the Lord should be praised. 
 31 Give her the reward she has earned. 
      Let everything she has done bring praise to her at the city gate.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2008)

1 corinth 13:13  -  There are three things that will endure - faith, hope, and love - and the greatest of these is love.

AMEN!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 29, 2008)

"I will make you a great nation; I will bless you and make your name great;  and you shall be a blessing.  I will bless those who bless you, and I will curse him who curses you; and in you all the *families* of the earth shall be blessed." Genesis 12:2,3


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 29, 2008)

Daniel 2:20 (New King James Version)


20 Daniel answered and said:


      “ Blessed be the name of God forever and ever,
      For wisdom and might are His.


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am not saying this because I am in need, for I have learned to be content whatever the circumstances. I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty.  I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty of in want. I can do everything through him who gives me strength.
Philippians 4; 11-13​


----------



## kayte (Oct 30, 2008)

*DAY 26 *
Deuteronomy 28

If you fully obey the LORD your God and carefully follow all his commands I give you today, the LORD your God will set you high above all the nations on earth. 2 All these blessings will come upon you and accompany you if you obey the LORD your God: 
 3 You Kayte will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country. 

 4 The fruit of your womb will be blessed, and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock—the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks,Kayte. 

 5 Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed,Kayte. 

 6 I...You will be blessed when you come in and blessed when you go out. 

 7 The LORD will grant that the enemies who rise up against you will be defeated before you...me They will come at you from one direction but flee from you in seven. 

 8 The LORD will send a blessing on your ..my barns and on everything I  you put your hand to. The LORD your God will bless you in the land he is giving you.me,Kayte


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 30, 2008)

Give, and it shall be given to you; good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give into your bosom. For with the same measure that you mete with it shall be measured to you again.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 30, 2008)

Actually this is my favorite verse ever and since I have to go to court (moving violation)

'I will be with you and watch over you where ever you go. I will bring you back to this land and I will not leave you until I have done what I have promised.' --Genesis 28:15
(This is a parphrase since I know I'm missing puncuation)


----------



## kayte (Oct 30, 2008)

Today's Scripture

“But as for me, I am filled with power— with the Spirit of the Lord. I am filled with justice and strength…” (Micah 3:8). 


Today's Word from Joel and Victoria

Micah knew how to encourage himself in the Lord. He understood how to draw courage and purpose into his life. He realized the power in His words and knew that speaking the truth is the most effective way to prepare him to accomplish all God has in store.

*Did you know that we activate the blessing of God’s favor by speaking it over our own lives? *Romans 10:9-10 tells us that salvation comes when we believe and then declare what we believe. God’s truth is established when we believe and declare it! (Job 22:28). When we declare God’s Word, we invite Him to do what He alone can in our lives.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 30, 2008)

Come near God and he wil come near to you 

James 4:8


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 30, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Come near God and he wil come near to you
> 
> James 4:8



So true!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 30, 2008)

" write the vision and make it plain upon tables....." Habakkuk 2:2


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^ actually I never understood that verse....can anyone explain it for me?


----------



## charmingt (Oct 30, 2008)

'I will make you exceedingly fruitful;  and I will make nations of you, and kings shall come from you.  And I will establish My *covenant *between Me and you and your descendants after you in their generations, for an  everlasting covenant, to be God to ou and your descendants after you.  Genesis 17:6,7   

That's us!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

Proverbs 11:24 - It is possible to give freely and to become more wealthy, but those who are stingy will lose everything.

Verse 25: - The generous prosper and are satisfied; those who refresh others will themselves be refreshed.

Lesson here is: the more we give *of* ourselves to others, the more we receive. In contrast, those who does not share with others finds that others will not share  with them.

PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 30, 2008)

Matthew 7:11 (New International Version)

11If you, then, though you are evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father in heaven give good gifts to those who ask him!


----------



## kayte (Oct 31, 2008)

*Day 27*
Deuteronomy 28

9 The LORD will establish you as his holy people, as he promised you on oath, if you keep the commands of the LORD your God and walk in his ways. 10 Then all the peoples on earth will see that you are called by the name of the LORD, and they will fear you. 11 The LORD will grant you abundant prosperity—in the fruit of your womb, the young of your livestock and the crops of your ground—in the land he swore to your forefathers to give you. 

 12 The LORD will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands. You will lend to many nations but will borrow from none. 13 The LORD will make you the head, not the tail. If you pay attention to the commands of the LORD your God that I give you this day and carefully follow them, you will always be at the top, never at the bottom. 14 Do not turn aside from any of the commands I give you today, to the right or to the left, following other gods and serving them.


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 31, 2008)

Joseph attained a place of prominence in​Egypt by a difficult road of loneliness and injustice. ​Through a series of events over which he had no control, ​he was imprisoned. Joseph’s imprisonment ​was a training period for *God’s future plan.*​Although he didn’t understand it, nor could he​See what the future held, he was *aware of *​*Gods Presence *with in prison.​Genesis 39:1-23​​If you feel that you are in your own prison;​Loneliness, being misunderstood etc…​​*Remember this;*​The God who was with Joseph when he was taken into Egypt, ​and the God who was with him while he was in prison,​ is the God who is with you today.​


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2008)

kayte said:


> Many in the faith believe speaking aloud the Word as an active part of putting on the armor...
> speaking aloud the word of the Lord as an active prayer
> 
> over their children's protection
> ...


 
Kayte, I love this.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2008)

monamia said:


> Joseph attained a place of prominence in​
> 
> 
> Egypt by a difficult road of loneliness and injustice.
> ...


This is beautiful!  Really Beautiful!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2008)

Psalms 42:1 -  As the deer pants for streams of water, so my soul longs for You, O God.

*
MY HEART'S SONG TONIGHT:*

"Take me past the outer courts into the Holy place
Past the brazen alter, Lord I want to see Your face
Take me past the crowds of people, the priests who sing Your praise
I hunger and thirst for Your righteousness, and it's only found one place,

Take into the Holy of Holies,
Take me in by the Blood of the Lamb
Take me into the Holy  of Holies,
Take the coal, touch my lips, here I am".

The Holy of Holies is a place where my heart longs to go always and it's where it wants to be right this minute because there I find perfect peace in worshipping Him there even though my world all around seems to be crashing down and my back is against the wall. The outer court is great and the inner court is great, but the Holy of Holies is where He breaks me, strips me of me,  and He sees only His Son Jesus as I reflect Him there. 


PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 31, 2008)

Numbers 24:9 (New International Version)


 9 Like a lion they crouch and lie down,
       like a lioness—who dares to rouse them?
       "May those who bless you be blessed
       and those who curse you be cursed!"


----------



## charmingt (Nov 1, 2008)

And the Lord had given the people *favor* in the sight of the Egyptians, so that they granted the what they requested.  Thus they plundered the Egyptians. Exodus 12:36


----------



## juju (Nov 1, 2008)

Psalm 69:16  Answer me Lord,in the goodness of your constant love;in your great compassion turn to me.


----------



## Mis007 (Nov 1, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> This is beautiful! Really Beautiful!


 
Thank you Shimmie.​


----------



## kayte (Nov 1, 2008)

Glory of Zion Isaiah 60
*Day 28*

 1 "Arise, shine, for your light has come, 
       and the glory of the LORD rises upon you. 
 2 See, darkness covers the earth 
       and thick darkness is over the peoples, 
       but the LORD rises upon you 
       and his glory appears over you. 

 3 Nations will come to your light, 
       and kings to the brightness of your dawn. 

 4 "Lift up your eyes and look about you: 
       All assemble and come to you; 
       your sons come from afar, 
       and your daughters are carried on the arm. 

 5 Then you will look and be radiant, 
       your heart will throb and swell with joy; 
       the wealth on the seas will be brought to you, 
       to you the riches of the nations will come.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 1, 2008)

"I will sing to the Lord, for He has triumphed gloriously!  The horse and its rider He has thrown into the sea!  The Lord is my strength and song, and He has become my salvation;  He is my God, and I will exalt Him;  My father's God and I will exalt Him.  The Lord is a man of war;  The Lord is His name. Pharaoh's chariots and his army He has cast in the Red Sea.  The depths have covered them;  They sank to the bottom like a stone.  Your right hand , O Lord, has become glorious in power;  Your right hand, O Lord has dashed the enemy into pieces.  And in the greatness of Your excellence You have overthrown those who rose against You;  You sent forth Your wrath;  it consumed them like stubble.  Exodus 15:1-7

Not to be disrespectful but our God doesn't play when it comes to His own.  AMEN!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2008)

Colossians 4:1  Devote yourselves to prayer with an alert mind and a thankful heart.

verse 5 & 6 -  Live wisely among those who are not Christians, and make the most of every opportunity. Let your conversation be gracious and effective so that you will ahve the right answer for everyone. 

AMEN!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 1, 2008)

Psalm 9:1-3 (New International Version)




 1 I will praise you, O LORD, with all my heart;
       I will tell of all your wonders.

 2 I will be glad and rejoice in you;
       I will sing praise to your name, O Most High.

 3 My enemies turn back;
       they stumble and perish before you.


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 2, 2008)

monamia said:


> Joseph attained a place of prominence in
> Egypt by a difficult road of loneliness and injustice.
> Through a series of events over which he had no control,
> he was imprisoned. Joseph’s imprisonment
> ...



Beautiful! You really don't know how this has touched me this morning.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 2, 2008)

And with the blast of Your nostrils the waters were gathered together; the floods stood upright like a heap; the depths congealed in the heart of the sea.  The enemy said, 'I will pursue, I will overtake, I will divide the spoil;  my desire shall be satisfied on them.  I will draw my sword, my hand shall destroy them .'  You blew with Your wind, the sea covered them;  they sank like lead in the mighty waters.  Who is like You, O Lord , among the gods? Who is like You, glorious in holiness, fearful in praises, doing wonders?  You stretched out Your right hand the earth swallowed them. You in Your mercy have led forth* the people whom You have redeemed;  *You have guided them in Your strength to Your holy habitation.  Exodus 15:8-13


----------



## kayte (Nov 2, 2008)

*Day 29*

9 Surely the islands look to me; 
       in the lead are the ships of Tarshish, [a] 
       bringing your sons from afar, 
       with their silver and gold, 
       to the honor of the LORD your God, 
       the Holy One of Israel, 
       for he has endowed you with splendor. 

 10 "Foreigners will rebuild your walls, 
       and their kings will serve you. 
       Though in anger I struck you, 
       in favor I will show you compassion. 

 11 Your gates will always stand open, 
       they will never be shut, day or night, 
       so that men may bring you the wealth of the nations— 
       their kings led in triumphal procession


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 2, 2008)

2 Corinthians 12:10

That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 2, 2008)

Psalm 18: 1-3

I will love You, O Lord, my strength.
The Lord is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer; 
my God, my strength, in whom I will trust;
my shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold.
I will call upon the Lord, _who is worthy_ to be praised; so shall I be saved from my enemies.


----------



## juju (Nov 3, 2008)

Because we are Abraham heir's the blessing of Abraham is on our lives whatever we touch is anointed to grow and prosper.


----------



## juju (Nov 3, 2008)

God you are my strength in Life.


May God ,the source of our hope,fill us with all joy and peace by means of our faith in him,so that our hope will continue to grow by the power of the Holy spirit :Romans 15:13


----------



## Blessed2bless (Nov 3, 2008)

The LORD our God will circumcise our hearts and the hearts of our decendants, so that we may LOVE Him with all of our hearts and with all our soul and LIVE! Duet 30:6


----------



## Blessed2bless (Nov 3, 2008)

monamia said:


> Joseph attained a place of prominence in​
> 
> 
> Egypt by a difficult road of loneliness and injustice.
> ...



* I Needed this today! Thank you LORD! Amen*


----------



## kayte (Nov 3, 2008)

*DAY 30*
13 "The glory of Lebanon will come to you, 
       the pine, the fir and the cypress together, 
       to adorn the place of my sanctuary; 
       and I will glorify the place of my feet. 

 14 The sons of your oppressors will come bowing before you; 
       all who despise you will bow down at your feet 
       and will call you the City of the LORD, 
       Zion of the Holy One of Israel. 

 15 "Although you have been forsaken and hated, 
       with no one traveling through, 
       I will make you the everlasting pride 
       and the joy of all generations. 

 16 You will drink the milk of nations 
       and be nursed at royal breasts. 
       Then you will know that I, the LORD, am your Savior, 
       your Redeemer, the Mighty One of Jacob.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 3, 2008)

"The people will hear and be afraid;  sorrow will take hold of the inhabitants of Philistia.  Then the chiefs of Edom will be dismayed;  the mighty men of Moab, trembling will take hold of them;  all the inhabitants of Canaan will melt away.  Fear and dread will fall on them; by the greatness of Your arm they will be as still as a stone, till Your people pass over, O Lord, till the people pass over *whom You have purchased.  *You will bring them in and plant them in the mountain of Your inheritance, in the place O Lord, which You have made for Your own dwelling, the sanctuary, O Lord, which Your hands have established.  The Lord shall reign forever and ever."  Exodus 15:14-18

I can't help but think that we whom Jesus died for were purchased by His redeeming blood.  AMEN!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 3, 2008)

Luke 20:37-38 (New King James Version)



37 But even Moses showed in the burning bush passage that the dead are raised, when he called the Lord ‘the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob.’[a] 38 For He is not the God of the dead but of the living, for all live to Him.”


----------



## Blessed2bless (Nov 4, 2008)

16Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. 17For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. 18So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal. 2Cor 4:16-18


----------



## kayte (Nov 4, 2008)

*DAY 31*
Isaiah
17 Instead of bronze I will bring you gold, 
       and silver in place of iron. 
       Instead of wood I will bring you bronze, 
       and iron in place of stones. 
       I will make peace your governor 
       and righteousness your ruler. 

 18 No longer will violence be heard in your land, 
       nor ruin or destruction within your borders, 
       but you will call your walls Salvation 
       and your gates Praise.


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 4, 2008)

Psalm 9:9-10

The LORD is a refuge for the oppressed,
a stronghold in times of trouble.
Those who know your name will trust in you,
for you, LORD, have never forsaken those who seek you.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 4, 2008)

Deuteronomy 33:27

 27 The eternal God is your refuge,
      And underneath are the everlasting arms; 
      He will thrust out the enemy from before you, 
      And will say, ‘Destroy!’


----------



## charmingt (Nov 4, 2008)

Evil pursues sinners, but to the righteous, good shall be repaid.  Proverbs 13:21


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 5, 2008)

Deuteronomy 8:18 (Amplified)

But you shall [earnestly] remember the Lord your God, for it is He Who gives you power to get wealth, that He may establish His covenant which He swore to your fathers, as it is this day.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 5, 2008)

The violence of the wicked will destroy them, because they refuse to do justice.  
Whoever guards his mouth and tongue keeps his soul from troubles.
Proverbs 21:7,23


----------



## kayte (Nov 5, 2008)

19 The sun will no more be your light by day, 
       nor will the brightness of the moon shine on you, 
       for the LORD will be your everlasting light, 
       and your God will be your glory. 

 20 Your sun will never set again, 
       and your moon will wane no more; 
       the LORD will be your everlasting light, 
       and your days of sorrow will end. 

 21 Then will all your people be righteous 
       and they will possess the land forever. 
       They are the shoot I have planted, 
       the work of my hands, 
       for the display of my splendor. 

 22 The least of you will become a thousand, 
       the smallest a mighty nation. 
       I am the LORD; 
       in its time I will do this swiftly."


----------



## Mis007 (Nov 6, 2008)

Only be careful and watch yourselves closely so that you do not forget the things your eyes have seen.​Deuteronomy 4:9​


----------



## kayte (Nov 6, 2008)

DAY32
Hosea 14 The Message 

"I will heal their /her/Kayte waywardness. 
   I will love them /her lavishly. My anger is played out.
I will make a fresh start with Israel. 
   S/He'll burst into bloom like a crocus in the spring.
S/He'll put down deep oak tree roots, 
   S/he'll become a forest of oaks!
S/He'll become splendid—like a giant sequoia, 
   his fragrance like a grove of cedars!
Those who live near him will be blessed by him, 
   be blessed and prosper like golden grain.
Everyone will be talking about them,her 
   spreading their fame as the vintage children of God.
Ephraim is finished with gods that are no-gods. 
   From now on I'm the one who answers and satisfies him/her.
I am like a luxuriant fruit tree. 
   Everything you need is to be found in me."


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 6, 2008)

II Timothy 4: 16-18

At my first defense no one stood with me, 
but all forsook me. 
May it not be charged against them. 

But the Lord stood with me and strengthened me, 
so that the message might be preached fully through me, 
and that all the Gentiles might hear. 
Also I was delivered out of the mouth of the lion.

And the Lord will deliver me from every evil work 
and preserve me for His heavenly kingdom. 
To Him be glory forever and ever. 
Amen.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW Kayte. You are one for starting *great *challenges. In the past, I found myself doing this by selecting a scripture daily from my "scripture box" and reciting it throughout the day/memorizing it.  It  got lost along the way....I am ready to recommit Thanks!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 6, 2008)

Psalm 8:9 (New King James Version)



 9 O LORD, our Lord,
         How excellent is Your name in all the earth!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Nov 6, 2008)

Nnelove said:


> WOW Kayte. You are one for starting *great *challenges. In the past, I found myself doing this by selecting a scripture daily from my "scripture box" and reciting it throughout the day/memorizing it. It got lost along the way....I am ready to recommit Thanks!


 

Isn't she...my bible is more marked up then it's ever been


----------



## Blessed2bless (Nov 7, 2008)

Isaiah 54:4-5
Do not be afraid; you will not suffer shame.
Do not fear disgrace; you will not be humiliated.
You will forget the shame of your youth and remember no more the reproach of your widowhood.
For your MAKER is your husband-
the LORD ALMIGHTY is his name-
the Holy One of Isreal is your Redeemer.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 7, 2008)

Do not be wise in your own eyes;  fear the Lord and depart from evil.  It will be health to your flesh and strength to your bones. Proverbs 3:7,8


----------



## Blessed2bless (Nov 7, 2008)

Psalm 145:9
The LORD is good to all;
He has compassion on all he has made.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 7, 2008)

And the devil said to Him, "If You are the Son of God, command this stone to become bread."  But Jesus answered  him, saying, "It is written, 'Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word of God.'" Luke 4:3,4


----------



## kayte (Nov 7, 2008)

Isaiah 66
For thus saith the LORD, Behold, I will extend {m} peace to her like a river, and the glory of the {n} Gentiles like a flowing stream: then shall ye be nursed, ye shall be {o} borne upon her sides, and be dandled upon her knees.12. extend-I will turn peace (prosperity) upon her, like a river turned in its course 
(m) I will give her happiness and prosperity in great abundance.
(o) You will be cherished as her dearly beloved children.


----------



## kayte (Nov 7, 2008)

> In the past, I found myself doing this by selecting a scripture daily from my "scripture box" and reciting it throughout the day/memorizing it.


Me too!!!!!!!!!!
I was going to write out all my favorite promises that the Lord has spoken to me and put them in a God box and do just as you said...I was going to put in forty day's of passages and then write out forty more....
Maybe for the new year.......


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 7, 2008)

John 6:51 (New King James Version)



51 I am the living bread which came down from heaven. If anyone eats of this bread, he will live forever; and the bread that I shall give is My flesh, which I shall give for the life of the world.”


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 8, 2008)

*John 10:10 - The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.*

*Jeremiah 29:11 - For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.*


These two scriptures really lift my spirit.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

oh I need to get back on this thread

fell off because of drama


and oh what a blessing it has been for me


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

Day 34
Deuteronomy 32;10
He findeth him (me)in a land -- a desert, And in a void -- a howling wilderness, He turneth(me) him round -- He causeth him(me) to understand -- He keepeth (me)him as the apple of His eye.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Nov 8, 2008)

Psalm 139:17
*How precious to me are your thoughts, O LORD!*
*How vast is the sum of them!*
*Were I count them, they would outnumber the grains of sand,*
*When I awake,*
*I am still with you.*

*"The Lord's has wonderful thoughts of me they outnumber the grains of sand!"*


----------



## Blessed2bless (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeremiah 29:11 - For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

This is one of my favorite verses!!


----------



## juju (Nov 8, 2008)

The Lord says" I will bring my people back to me i will love them with all my heart;no longer am i angry with them.Hosea 14:4


----------



## juju (Nov 8, 2008)

But now don't be discouraged,any of you.Do the work,for i am with you.
When you came out of Egypt,i promised that i would always be with you.I am still with you,so do not be afraid. Haggai 2:4,5.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 8, 2008)

Deuteronomy 4:29 (New King James Version)


29 But from there you will seek the LORD your God, and you will find Him if you seek Him with all your heart and with all your soul.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 8, 2008)

"For whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted."  Luke 14:11


----------



## charmingt (Nov 9, 2008)

" But this is what I commanded them saying, 'Obey My voice, and I will be your God, and you shall be My people.  And walk in all the ways that I have commanded you, that it may be *well* with you.' Jeremiah 7:23


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 9, 2008)

The Lord judges the peoples;
Vindicate me, O Lord, according to my righteousness and my integrity that is in me.
O let the evil of the wicked come to an end, but establish the righteous;
For the righteous God tries the hearts and minds.
My shield is with God,
Who saves the upright in heart.
God is a righteous judge,
And a God who has indignation every day.

Only he can righteously Judge me (all)


----------



## kayte (Nov 9, 2008)

Day 35
Isaiah 62 Zion's New Name 

1 For Zion's sake I will not keep silent, 
       for Jerusalem's sake I will not remain quiet, 
       till her righteousness shines out like the dawn, 
       her salvation like a blazing torch. 
 2 The nations will see your righteousness, 
       and all kings your glory; 
       you will be called by a new name 
       that the mouth of the LORD will bestow. 

 3 You will be a crown of splendor in the LORD's hand, 
       a royal diadem in the hand of your God.


----------



## kayte (Nov 9, 2008)

s/he it is that loveth Me: and s/he that loveth Me shall be loved of My Father, and I will love her/him, and will manifest myself to him/her (John 14:21).


----------



## kayte (Nov 9, 2008)

Ephesians 3:18 (The Message) 'I ask [God] that with both feet planted firmly on love, you'll be able to take in with all Christians the extravagant dimensions of Christ's love


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 9, 2008)

Psalm 64:10 (New International Version)




 10 Let the righteous rejoice in the LORD 
       and take refuge in him; 
       let all the upright in heart praise him!


----------



## kayte (Nov 10, 2008)

Day 36
The (C)nations will see your righteousness,
         And all kings your glory;
         And you will be called by a new (D)name
         Which the mouth of the LORD will designate. 
    3You will also be a (E)crown of beauty in the hand of the LORD,
         And a royal diadem in the hand of your God. 
    4It will no longer be said to you, "(F)Forsaken,"
         Nor to your land will it any longer be said, "Desolate";
         But you will be called, "My delight is in her,"
         And your land, "(G)Married";
         For the (H)LORD delights in you,
         And to Him your land will be married. 
    5For as a young man marries a virgin,
         So your sons will marry you;
         And as the bridegroom rejoices over the bride,
         So your (I)God will rejoice over you.


----------



## Mis007 (Nov 10, 2008)

Deuteronomy 6:5.

“Love the lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your strength.”​


----------



## juju (Nov 10, 2008)

Humble yourself,then under God's mighty hand so that he will lift you up in his own good time.
Leave all your worries with him, because he cares for you .1 peter 5:6,7


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 10, 2008)

Psalm 34:7 (NIV)
Delight yourself in the LORD and He will give you the desires of your heart.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 10, 2008)

Have you not known?
Have you not heard?
The everlasting God, the Lord, the Creator of the ends of the earth, neither faints nor is weary.
His understanding is unsearchable.
He gives *power* to the weak, and to those who have no might He increases strength.  Isaiah 40:28,29


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 10, 2008)

2 Corinthians 6:16 (New King James Version)


16 And what agreement has the temple of God with idols? For you are the temple of the living God. As God has said:


      “ I will dwell in them
      And walk among them.
      I will be their God,
      And they shall be My people.”


----------



## charmingt (Nov 11, 2008)

In the fear of the Lord there is strong confidence, and His children will have a place of *refuge.*  The fear of the Lord is a fountain of life, to turn one away from the snares of death. Proverbs 14:26,27


----------



## juju (Nov 11, 2008)

Hebrew 11:1,2 To have faith is to be sure of the things we hope for,to be certain of the things we cannot see.
It was by their faith that people of ancient times won God's approval.



Glory be to God.


----------



## kayte (Nov 11, 2008)

*Day 37*

Isaiah 62
 The LORD has sworn by his right hand 
       and by his mighty arm: 
       "Never again will I give your grain 
       as food for your enemies, 
       and never again will foreigners drink the new wine 
       for which you have toiled; 

 9 but those who harvest it will eat it 
       and praise the LORD, 

"Say to the Daughter of Zion, 
       'See, your Savior comes! 
       See, his reward is with him, 
       and his recompense accompanies him.' " 

 12 They will be called the Holy People, 
       the Redeemed of the LORD; 
       and you will be called Sought After, 
       No Longer Deserted.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 11, 2008)

Psalm 77:13-14 (New King James Version)



 13 Your way, O God, is in the sanctuary;
         Who is so great a God as our God?
 14 You are the God who does wonders;
         You have declared Your strength among the peoples.


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 12, 2008)

Hebrews 13:5

Keep your life free from love of money, 
and be content with what you have, 
for he has said, "_I will never leave you nor forsake you_."


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 12, 2008)

Numbers 14:8 (New International Version)


8 If the LORD is pleased with us, he will lead us into that land, a land flowing with milk and honey, and will give it to us.


----------



## kayte (Nov 12, 2008)

*Day 38*
All things work together for good to them that love God..." (Romans 8:28). 
"My God shall supply all my/your need..." (Philippians 4:19).


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 12, 2008)

John 16:23 (NIV)

In that day you will no longer ask me anything. I tell you the truth, my Father will give you whatever you ask in my name.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 12, 2008)

But the children of Israel were fruitful and increased abundantly, multiplied and grew exceedingly mighty; and the land was filled with them. Exodus 1:7


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 12, 2008)

"He restoreth my soul: He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His Name's sake."


----------



## kayte (Nov 13, 2008)

*DAY 39*

Joel 2:21-27

Do not fear, O soil; 
be glad and rejoice, 
for the LORD has done great things! 
Do not fear, you animals of the field, 
for the pastures of the wilderness are green; 
the tree bears its fruit, 
the fig tree and vine give their full yield. 
O children of Zion, be glad 
and rejoice in the LORD your God; 
for he has given the early rainc for your vindication, 
he has poured down for you abundant rain, 
the early and the later rain, as before. 
The threshing floors shall be full of grain, 
the vats shall overflow with wine and oil. 
I will repay you for the years 
that the swarming locust has eaten, 
the hopper, the destroyer, and the cutter, 
my great army, which I sent against you. 
You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied, 
and praise the name of the LORD your God, 
who has dealt wondrously with you. 
And my people shall never again be put to shame. 
You shall know that I am in the midst of Israel, 
and that I, the LORD, am your God and there is no other. 
And my people shall never again 
be put to shame.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 13, 2008)

They shall fear You as long as the sun and moon endure, throughout all generations.  He shall come down like rain upon the grass before mowing, like showers that water the earth.  In His days the righteous shall flourish, and abundance of peace until the moon is no more.  Psalm 72:5-7


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 14, 2008)

Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us



One of my favorite verses EVER!!! I just recited this in the car on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Psalm 1:3

He is [I am]  like a tree planted by streams of water, 
       which yields its fruit in season 
       and whose leaf does not wither. 
       Whatever he does [I do] prospers.


----------



## kayte (Nov 14, 2008)

*DAY 40*

 Ascribe to the LORD, O families of nations, worship the LORD in the splendor of his holiness.  Tremble before him, all the earth! The world is firmly established; it cannot be moved.  Let the heavens rejoice, let the earth be glad; let them say among the nations, "The LORD reigns!"  Let the sea resound, and all that is in it; let the fields be jubilant, and everything in them! 
 1 Chronicles 16:27-34


----------



## kayte (Nov 14, 2008)

_Since the thread continues *I will start a new 40 day challenge *for myself 
in this thread ...on speaking aloud the blessings on love and marriage and family and harmony  
Any one is welcome to join me with this special focus if you like!
Starting November 15 through till Christmas EVE!!!!!

Thank blessed beautiful sisters for the sweet journey
May it continue that we all be richly blessed as precious Daughters of our Lord
and able to divinely bless others.

I will end and bless my first 40 days that end today..by reading the entire thread praying everyone's word and them and speaking all aloud
Praise God_


----------



## charmingt (Nov 14, 2008)

"He judged the casue of the poor and needy; then it was well.  Was this not knowing Me?" says the Lord.  Jeremiah 22:16


----------



## kayte (Nov 15, 2008)

*Day 1*

Genesis 2:22

_And the rib which the LORD God had taken from man, made He a woman and brought her unto the man_


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 15, 2008)

Song of Solomon 2:16 (New King James Version)



THE Shulamite
    16 My beloved is mine, and I am his. 
      He feeds his flock among the lilies.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 15, 2008)

But Ruth said:  "Entreat me not to leave you, or to turn back from following you;  for wherever you go, I will go; and wherever you lodge, I will lodge; your *people* shall be my people, and your *God* my God."  Ruth 1:16


----------



## juju (Nov 16, 2008)

Psalm 123 :1,2 .Lord,i look up to you up to heaven,where you rule .

As a servant depends on his master,as a maid depends on her mistress so will (i) keep looking to you,O lord our God untill you have mercy on us (me).


----------



## kayte (Nov 16, 2008)

*DAY 2*

Genesis 2 

_The man said, 
       "This is now bone of my bones 
       and flesh of my flesh; 
       she shall be called 'woman, [k] ' 
       for she was taken out of man." _


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 16, 2008)

Song of Solomon 1:1-2 (New King James Version



Song of Solomon 1


THE Shulamite
    2 Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth— 
      For your love is better than wine.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 16, 2008)

Genesis 2:18 (New International Version)

New International Version (NIV)
Copyright © 1973, 1978, 1984 by International Bible Society


 18 The LORD God said, "It is not good for the man to be alone. I will make a helper suitable for him."


----------



## charmingt (Nov 16, 2008)

"Let peoples serve you, and nations bow down to you.  Be master over your brethren, and let your mother's sons bow down to you.  Cursed be everyone who curses you and blessed be those who bless you!"  Genesis 27:29


----------



## mrselle (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm going to be meditating on these two scriptures this week...

Joshua 1:5-9

5 No one will be able to stand up against you all the days of your life. As I was with Moses, so I will be with you; I will never leave you nor forsake you. 
6 "Be strong and courageous, because you will lead these people to inherit the land I swore to their forefathers to give them. 
7 Be strong and very courageous. Be careful to obey all the law my servant Moses gave you; do not turn from it to the right or to the left, that you may be successful wherever you go. 
8 Do not let this Book of the Law depart from your mouth; meditate on it day and night, so that you may be careful to do everything written in it. Then you will be prosperous and successful. 
9 Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be terrified; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go." 

Genesis 12:2-3

2 "I will make you into a great nation 
       and I will bless you; 
       I will make your name great, 
       and you will be a blessing. 

 3 I will bless those who bless you, 
       and whoever curses you I will curse; 
       and all peoples on earth 
       will be blessed through you."


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 17, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I'm going to be meditating on these two scriptures this week...
> 
> Joshua 1:5-9
> 
> ...





Isnt OUR GOD AWESOME  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 17, 2008)

Day 2

Tobit 6:17 
And the devil shall smell it, and flee away, and never come 
again any more: but when thou shalt come to her, rise up both of 
you, and pray to God which is merciful, who will have pity on 
you, and save you: fear not, for she is appointed unto thee from 
the beginning; and thou shalt preserve her, and she shall go 
with thee. Moreover I suppose that she shall bear thee children. 
Now when Tobias had heard these things, he loved her, and his 
heart was effectually joined to her. 


I am so happy God is so wonderful. I just know that i know that i know that I know. I feel so good


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 17, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I'm going to be meditating on these two scriptures this week...
> 
> Joshua 1:5-9
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting. I had this passage from Joshua in my heart all weekend and didn't know why. Now I know.....


----------



## kayte (Nov 17, 2008)

*Day 3*

*Proverbs 30:18-19 *

_There are three things that amaze me— 
no, four things that I don’t understand: 
how an eagle glides through the sky, 
how a snake slithers on a rock, 
how a ship navigates the ocean, 
how a man loves a woman. (NLT_)


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 17, 2008)

31:30 (New King James Version)



30 Charm is deceitful and beauty is passing, 
      But a woman who fears the LORD, she shall be praised.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 18, 2008)

Proverbs 18:22 (New International Version)




 22 He who finds a wife finds what is good 
       and receives favor from the LORD.

Amen thank You Jesus for the husband You have for me


----------



## juju (Nov 18, 2008)

Tobit 7:12   Raguel agreed."certainly i will",he said i will give her to you just as the law of Moses commands.God in heaven has arranged this marriage,so take her as your wife.From now on,you belong to each other.Sarah is yours today and for ever.May the Lord of heaven keep both of you safe tonight.May he be merciful and kind to you.



Father in heaven, may my future husband and i also have a marriage and love,realationship made in heaven,may we be a match made in heaven in Jesus name amen.


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 18, 2008)

1 Corinthians 13:4-8 (New International Version)

Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.

Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away.


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 18, 2008)

1 John 4:19

We love because he first loved us.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 18, 2008)

juju said:


> Tobit 7:12   Raguel agreed."certainly i will",he said i will give her to you just as the law of Moses commands.God in heaven has arranged this marriage,so take her as your wife.From now on,you belong to each other.Sarah is yours today and for ever.May the Lord of heaven keep both of you safe tonight.May he be merciful and kind to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Father in heaven, may my future husband and i also have a marriage and love,realationship made in heaven,may we be a match made in heaven in Jesus name amen.



Gives new meaning to the term "a match made in Heaven!"


----------



## kayte (Nov 18, 2008)

*DAY 4*

24 For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and they will become one flesh.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 18, 2008)

There was a certain man in Caesarea called Cornelius, a centurion of what was called the Italian Regiment, a devout man and one who feared God with all his *household*, who gave alms generously to the people, and prayed to God always,   About the ninth hour of the day he saw clearly in a vision an *angel of God* coming in and saying to him, "Cornelius!"  And when he observed him, he was afraid, and said, "What is it, lord?"  So he said to him, "Your prayers and your alms have come up for a memorial before God.  Acts 10:2-4

This makes me know that how our family life is conducted is noticed by God.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 18, 2008)

Hosea 2:19-20 (New King James Version)



19 “ I will betroth you to Me forever; 
      Yes, I will betroth you to Me 
      In righteousness and justice, 
      In lovingkindness and mercy; 
       20 I will betroth you to Me in faithfulness, 
      And you shall know the LORD.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 19, 2008)

[SIZE=+4]Even so husbands should *love* their wives as [being in a sense] their own bodies. He who loves his own wife loves himself.
Ephesians 5: 28

In Jesus name Amen
[/SIZE]


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 19, 2008)

Ecclesiastes 4:9-11 (King James Version)


Two are better than one; 
because they have a good reward for their labour.
For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: 
but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; 
for he hath not another to help him up.
Again, if two lie together, then they have heat:
but how can one be warm alone?


----------



## charmingt (Nov 19, 2008)

Your throne, O God, is forever and ever; a scepter of righteousness is the scepter of Your kingdom.  You love righteousness and hate wickedness; therefore God, Your God, has anointed You with the oil of gladness more than Your companions.  All Your garments are scented with myrrh and aloes and cassia, out of the ivory palaces, by which they have made You glad.  Kings' daughters(us) are among Your honorable women;(us) at Your right hand stands the queen from Ophir.   Psalm 45:6-9


----------



## kayte (Nov 19, 2008)

*Day 5*
Genesis 2
25 The man and his wife were both naked, and they felt no shame.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 19, 2008)

Song of Solomon 7:10 (New King James Version)


THE Shulamite
      The wine goes down smoothly for my beloved,
      Moving gently the lips of sleepers.
    10 I am my beloved’s,
      And his desire is toward me.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Nov 20, 2008)

Proverbs 31:10-31


10 [c] A wife of noble character who can find? 
       She is worth far more than rubies. 

 11 Her husband has full confidence in her 
       and lacks nothing of value. 

 12 She brings him good, not harm, 
       all the days of her life. 

 13 She selects wool and flax 
       and works with eager hands. 

 14 She is like the merchant ships, 
       bringing her food from afar. 

 15 She gets up while it is still dark; 
       she provides food for her family 
       and portions for her servant girls. 

 16 She considers a field and buys it; 
       out of her earnings she plants a vineyard. 

 17 She sets about her work vigorously; 
       her arms are strong for her tasks. 

 18 She sees that her trading is profitable, 
       and her lamp does not go out at night. 

 19 In her hand she holds the distaff 
       and grasps the spindle with her fingers. 

 20 She opens her arms to the poor 
       and extends her hands to the needy. 

 21 When it snows, she has no fear for her household; 
       for all of them are clothed in scarlet. 

 22 She makes coverings for her bed; 
       she is clothed in fine linen and purple. 

 23 Her husband is respected at the city gate, 
       where he takes his seat among the elders of the land. 

 24 She makes linen garments and sells them, 
       and supplies the merchants with sashes. 

 25 She is clothed with strength and dignity; 
       she can laugh at the days to come. 

 26 She speaks with wisdom, 
       and faithful instruction is on her tongue. 

 27 She watches over the affairs of her household 
       and does not eat the bread of idleness. 

 28 Her children arise and call her blessed; 
       her husband also, and he praises her: 

 29 "Many women do noble things, 
       but you surpass them all." 

 30 Charm is deceptive, and beauty is fleeting; 
       but a woman who fears the LORD is to be praised. 

 31 Give her the reward she has earned, 
       and let her works bring her praise at the city gate.

AMEN!


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 20, 2008)

Proverbs 5:18-19 

May your fountain be blessed, 
and may you rejoice in the wife of your youth.
A loving doe, a graceful deer--
may her breasts satisfy you always,
may you ever be captivated by her love.


----------



## kayte (Nov 20, 2008)

*Day 6*

Genesis 3
_Adam named his wife Eve, because she would become the mother of all the living._


----------



## charmingt (Nov 20, 2008)

A wise *son* heeds his *father's* instruction, but a scoffer does not listen to rebuke. Proverbs 13:1


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 21, 2008)

*1 Corinthians 7:2 (New International Version)*

*New International Version (NIV)* 

   2But since there is so much immorality, each man should have his own wife, and each woman her own husband.




In Jesus name amen


----------



## kayte (Nov 21, 2008)

*Day 7*

Genesis 24

They blessed her, saying to her:
    Our sister, may you become
    thousands upon ten thousands. 
    May your offspring possess
    the gates of their enemies


----------



## juju (Nov 21, 2008)

Habakkuk 2:3  Put it in writing,because it is not yet time for it to come true,but the time is coming quickly,and what i show you will come true.It may seem slow in coming,but wait for it;it will certainly take place,and it will not be delayed.


Dear papa in heaven,i know sometimes i can be impatient thinking that you have forgotten all about me in the love , relationship,and friendship department but thank you Lord for reminding me that you haven't forgotten and that you are only bringing the best my way.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 21, 2008)

By *faith* Sarah herself also received strength to conceive seed, and she bore a child when she was past the age, because she judged Him *faithful *who had promised.  Hebrews 11:11

I MUST trust God.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 21, 2008)

Song of Solomon 2:4 (New King James Version)

THE Shulamite to the Daughters of Jerusalem
    4 He brought me to the banqueting house,
      And his banner over me was love.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 22, 2008)

Malachi 2:14-16 (New International Version)
New International Version (NIV)

14 You ask, "Why?" It is because the LORD is acting as the witness between you and the wife of your youth, because you have broken faith with her, though she is your partner, the wife of your marriage covenant.

 15 Has not the LORD made them one? In flesh and spirit they are his. And why one? Because he was seeking godly offspring. [a] So guard yourself in your spirit, and do not break faith with the wife of your youth.

 16 "I hate divorce," says the LORD God of Israel, "and I hate a man's covering himself * with violence as well as with his garment," says the LORD Almighty. 
      So guard yourself in your spirit, and do not break faith.*


----------



## kayte (Nov 22, 2008)

*Day 8*

Ruth 1
Entreat me not to leave thee, or to return from following after thee: for whither thou goest, I will go; and where thou lodgest, I will lodge: thy people shall be my people, and thy God my God: 
Where thou diest, will I die, and there will I be buried: the LORD do so to me, and more also, if ought but death part thee and me.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 22, 2008)

A good man leaves an inheritance to his children's children, but the wealth of the sinner is stored up for the righteous.  
He who spares his rod hates his son, but he who loves him disciplines him *promptly.  *Proverbs 13:22,24


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 23, 2008)

Jeremiah 2:1-2 (New International Version)

Jeremiah 2

 1 The word of the LORD came to me: 2 "Go and proclaim in the hearing of Jerusalem:
       " 'I remember the devotion of your youth,
       how as a bride you loved me
       and followed me through the desert,
       through a land not sown.


----------



## Mis007 (Nov 23, 2008)

A fool shows his annoyance at once,
but a prudent man, overlooks an insult..

(Proverbs 12:16).​


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 23, 2008)

View her as a companion beside you & not someone beneath you...
"Husbands love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself up for her."
Ephesians 5: 25


Amen


----------



## charmingt (Nov 23, 2008)

"Why are you fearful, O you of *little faith?*"  Matthew 8:26


----------



## star (Nov 23, 2008)

This is a great idea. I love speaking those things into existence.

I speak health, healing to me and family;
Money seed God promise me for my destiny;
OWCP claim approved;
MSPB and EEO favor;
prayer list and prayer partners;
Stay in God's will and do his work ALWAYS.


----------



## Moisture2608 (Nov 23, 2008)

*In him we have redemption through his blood*, the forgiveness of sins, in accordance with the riches of God's *grace *that he lavished on us with all wisdom and understanding. 

Ephesians 1:7-8 (NIV)

(I highlighted the words that really meant tht most to me in this scripture)


----------



## kayte (Nov 23, 2008)

*Day 9 *
Genesis 2
That is why a man leaves his father and mother and unites with his wife, and they become a new family


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful and Annointed Thread, Kayte  

The Lord has been dealing with me to participate.  My contribution:

Anyone Having 'Trouble"?

_"In this world you will have trouble, but take heart; for I have overcome the world."  (John 16:33)_

Recession?   Confession:  Take Heart, for Jesus has overcome the world_.._

Negative Press causing stress:_  "I will not fear evil tidings, for my heart is fixed' (it is established) trusting in the Lord."   (Psalm 112)_

Trust in Jesus, compared to earthly treasures, is far better than diamonds or rubies, silver or gold, for there is no 'Rust' in Trust in Him.  :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2008)

star said:


> This is a great idea. I love speaking those things into existence.
> 
> I speak health, healing to me and family;
> Money seed God promise me for my destiny;
> ...


 
_I speak these things for and iwth you, in Jesus's Name.  _

_Lord, God All Mighty "Please 'Favor" Star; Thank you for an outpouring and a great love overflow of endless 'Favor' for what Star is believing and trusing you for.    _

_Favor Star, Favor her and bring this all to pass for her and her family.   By pass the arrows and firey darts, shield her in safety for each step of Falth she starts.  Keep her and guide her all the way through, for there are great and many things which you are going to do.... just for her, for she has been faithful and you have seen her works upon she will be rewarded 1000-Fold and over.  _

_With all of my heart and soul, I thank you, Father God._

_In Jesus's Name, Amen and Amen.  _

_"If you abide in Me and My Words abide in you, then you can ask what you will and it shall be given...."_


----------



## kayte (Nov 24, 2008)

> My contribution:



Being your own beautiful INSPIRING self woman of God
((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))) 
and Love


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 24, 2008)

Ephesians 5:25-27 (New International Version)

New International Version (NIV)
Copyright © 1973, 1978, 1984 by International Bible Society


 25Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her 26to make her holy, cleansing[a] her by the washing with water through the word, 27and to present her to himself as a radiant church, without stain or wrinkle or any other blemish, but holy and blameless.


Amen


----------



## Moisture2608 (Nov 24, 2008)

Not only so, but we also *rejoice in our sufferings*, because we know that suffering produces perserverance, perseverance, character; and character, hope. And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us. 

Romans 5:3 - 5 (NIV


----------



## charmingt (Nov 24, 2008)

So Jesus said to them again, "Peace to you!  As the Father has *sent* Me, I also send you."  And when He had said this, He breathed on them, and said to them, "Receive the Holy Spirit.  If you forgive the sins of any, they are forgiven them; if you retain the sins of any, they are retained." John 20:21-23


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 24, 2008)

charmingt said:


> So Jesus said to them again, "Peace to you! As the Father has *sent* Me, I also send you." And when He had said this, He breathed on them, and said to them, "Receive the Holy Spirit. If you forgive the sins of any, they are forgiven them; if you retain the sins of any, they are retained." John 20:21-23


 
"The Breath of Life"....abides in us.

"The same Spirit that raised Jesus from the dead, dwells in us."

This same breath, God breathed into Adam and life began in the heart and soul of man.   Man whom God created in His own self image, that we be made manifest, in the express image of Him and none other.  

God, Our God, Who above Him is no other God.  Father God, above all others, Breathe your life upon us again, bring life into the dead places of our hearts and souls, bring life into the hearts of those who've grown far from you.  Breathe life, that gives us life eternal, giving all glory and honor to you, make my life anew.   In Jesus's name, Amen and Amen

ETA:  Charmingt, I had to come back to thank you and to share why.  I was so caught up in the word you shared; it ministered to me just that much.   I'm in tears right now (happy loving tears).   In the Ministry of Marriage, one of my heartfelt prayers is, 

"God breathe your life into this Marriage, set this union anew, giving glory unto you." 

The annointing that comes from those words alone is so loving from God's heart.  When I read your scripture, my Spirit, 'knew' that it was God, telling me to never give up, believing in the sanctity of Marriage and what it means to Him as much as it means to 'us' who cherish it.  And life is what God wants, in Marriage between Man and Wife.  

When I read your scripture in your post above, God breathed 'life' into my Ministry. 

Thank you, so much.  God has been dealing heavily with me to participate in this thread.  I've been negligent.  He wanted to breathe 'life' into me, as I continue to give Him glory protecting and preserving Marriage.  

Thank you for your obedience to post the scripture He gave you.  You empowered me far more than you will ever know. 

God bless you, for being quite Charming in the things of the Lord, Our God.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 24, 2008)

mitcy said:


> Ephesians 5:25-27 (New International Version)
> 
> New International Version (NIV)
> Copyright © 1973, 1978, 1984 by International Bible Society
> ...


Mitcy........................ :kiss; Thank you. 

Your scriptures are so on target.  Today God has used both you and Charmingt to strengthen me for the Ministry of my Heart, "Marriage".  A Ministry which I cherish.    Thank you, Little One; thank you for reaffirming my heart's cry to save what is so dear and endangered, and yet so cherished.


----------



## kayte (Nov 24, 2008)

*Day 10*
Jeremiah 29
I tell you to settle there and build houses. Plant gardens and eat what you grow in them. Get married and have children, then help your sons find wives and help your daughters find husbands, so they can have children as well. I want your numbers to grow, not to get smaller.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 24, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> "The Breath of Life"....abides in us.
> 
> "The same Spirit that raised Jesus from the dead, dwells in us."
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, thank YOU!   You are so kind and expressive with your words.  You uplift whomever you write to.:Rose:


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 25, 2008)

Matthew 19:4-6 (New International Version)

New International Version (NIV)
Copyright © 1973, 1978, 1984 by International Bible Society


 4"Haven't you read," he replied, "that at the beginning the Creator 'made them male and female,'[a] 5and said, 'For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh'*? 6So they are no longer two, but one. Therefore what God has joined together, let man not separate."

Amen*


----------



## charmingt (Nov 25, 2008)

And Jesus said to him, "Today *salvation *has come to this house, because he also is a son of Abraham; for the Son of Man has come to seek and save that which was lost."  Luke 9:9,10


----------



## kayte (Nov 25, 2008)

*Day 11*
Isaiah 49 
18 Lift up your eyes and look around; 
all your sons gather and come to you. 
As surely as I live," declares the LORD, 
"you will wear them all as ornaments; 
you will put them on, like a bride.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 25, 2008)

I love this scripture below, it one of many which God delivered my son, my baby from drugs.  The day I discovered my son was using, God gave me this scripture from Isaiah 27. This was His promise to keep my son.   

And for each of you waiting for every promise that God has given you, I'm sharing it with you... 

_3 *I THE LORD DO KEEP IT*; I will water it every moment: lest any hurt it, I will keep it night and day. 
4 Fury is not in me: who would set the briers and thorns against me in battle? I would go through them, I would burn them together. 
5 Or let him take hold of my strength, that he may make peace with me; and he shall make peace with me. 
6 He shall cause them that come of Jacob to take root: Israel shall blossom and bud, and fill the face of the world with fruit.   (Isaiah 27)_

I the Lord do keep my promise; every promise that I have ever made to you; every promise that you are clinging to, I the Lord do keep it.  I water it every moment, lest any hurt it, I will keep it day and night.  

I love the Lord, He always hears our 'cry'.    Always, always. 

He's not angry at your imprefections, think not the delay a denial; take hold of His strength, and make peace with Him, you are totally forgiven for any sin you have ever committed.   He shall cause you to stand and take root and fill the face of this world with much fruit.   There is no economy that determines your Destiny, for God alone is above all figures of Dow and Wall Street, and shall cover you as you are His own.    

I the Lord do keep it.... water it day and night.   Just for you, my darling children.   

In Jesus's name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you, Shimmie!  It felt like you were talking directly to me.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 26, 2008)

New King James Version (NKJV)
Copyright © 1982 by Thomas Nelson, Inc.


Proverbs 5:15-19 (New King James Version)

15 Drink water from your own cistern, 
      And running water from your own well. 
       16 Should your fountains be dispersed abroad, 
      Streams of water in the streets? 
       17 Let them be only your own, 
      And not for strangers with you. 
       18 Let your fountain be blessed, 
      And rejoice with the wife of your youth. 
       19 As a loving deer and a graceful doe, 
      Let her breasts satisfy you at all times; 
      And always be enraptured with her love.


----------



## charmingt (Nov 26, 2008)

But as for you, speak the things which are proper for sound doctrine: that the older men be sober, reverent, sound in faith, in love, in patience;  the older women likewise, that they be reverent in behavior, not slanderers, not given to much wine, teachers of good things--that they admonish the young women to love their husbands, to love their children, to be discreet, chaste, homemakers, good, obedient to their husbands, that the word of God may not be blasphemed.   Titus 2:1-5

Not always easy but worth it especially if you have a good husband.


----------



## kayte (Nov 26, 2008)

Day 12

1 Corinthians 13
The Way of Love

If I speak in the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I am a noisy gong or a clanging cymbal. 


1 Corinthians 14..1-3

Go after a life of love as if your life depended on it—because it does. Give yourselves to the gifts God gives you. Most of all, try to proclaim his truth.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 26, 2008)

Ecclesiastes 9:9 (New King James Version)

 9 Live joyfully with the wife whom you love all the days of your vain life which He has given you under the sun, all your days of vanity; for that is your portion in life, and in the labor which you perform under the sun.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 27, 2008)

Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers. For what partnership has righteousness with lawlessness? Or what fellowship has light with darkness?
—2 Corinthians 6:14 

Amen


----------



## kayte (Nov 27, 2008)

*Day 13*

Psalm 45 The Message

the Bride glittering with golden jewelry. 
   Be here—the king is wild for you. 
      Since he's your lord, adore him. 
   Wedding gifts pour in from Tyre; 
      rich guests shower you with presents."


----------



## charmingt (Nov 27, 2008)

"Let the children be filled first, for it is not good to take the children's bread and throw it to the little dogs."  Mark 7:27


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 28, 2008)

Wives, submit to your husbands, as is fitting in the Lord. Husbands, love your wives, and do not be harsh with them.
—Colossians 3:18-19


----------



## kayte (Nov 28, 2008)

Day14 ​​​_"Let us rejoice and be glad and give him glory! For the wedding of the Lamb has come, and his bride has made herself ready."_ _Revelation 19:7 (NIV) _​​​​


----------



## charmingt (Nov 28, 2008)

"God,who made the world and everything in it, since He is Lord of heaven and earth, does not dwell in temples made with hands.  Nor is He worshipped with men's hands, as though He needed anything, since He gives to all life, breath, and all things.  And He has made from one blood every nation of men to dwell on all the face of the earth, and has determind their preappointed times and the boundaries of their dwelllings, so that they should seek the Lord, in hope that they might grope for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us; for *in Him we live and move and have our being, *as also some of our  own poets have said, 'For we are also His offspring.'  Therefore since we are the offspring of God, we ought not to think that the Divine Nature is like gold or silver or stone, something shaped by art and man's devising.  Truly, these times of ignorance God overlooked, but now commands all men everywhere to repent, because He has appointed a day on which He will judge the world in righteousness by the Man whom He has ordained.  He has given assurance of this to all by raising Him from the dead."  Acts 17:24-31


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 28, 2008)

Song of Solomon 4:11 (New King James Version)

11 Your lips, O my spouse,
      Drip as the honeycomb;
      Honey and milk are under your tongue;
      And the fragrance of your garments
      Is like the fragrance of Lebanon.


----------



## kayte (Nov 29, 2008)

Day 15

Psalm 45
(Her wedding dress is dazzling, 
      lined with gold by the weavers; 
   All her dresses and robes 
      are woven with gold. 
   She is led to the king, 
      followed by her virgin companions. 
   A procession of joy and laughter!


----------



## charmingt (Nov 29, 2008)

Let the husband render to his wife the affection due her, and likewise also the wife to her husband.  1Corinthians 7:3


----------



## charmingt (Nov 30, 2008)

May the Lord give you increase more and more, you and your children.  May you be blessed by the Lord, who made heaven and earth.  The heaven, even the heavens, are the Lord's; but the earth He has given to the children of men.  Psalm115:14-16


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 30, 2008)

Jeremiah 29:6 (New American Standard Bible)

 6'Take (A)wives and become the fathers of sons and daughters, and take wives for your sons and give your daughters to husbands, that they may bear sons and daughters; and multiply there and do not decrease.


----------



## kayte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Day 16*
Psalm 45

 For your royal husband delights in your beauty;
      honor him, for he is your lord.
 12 The princess of Tyre[c] will shower you with gifts.
      The wealthy will beg your favor.
 13 The bride, a princess, looks glorious
      in her golden gown.
 14 In her beautiful robes, she is led to the king,
      accompanied by her bridesmaids.
 15 What a joyful and enthusiastic procession
      as they enter the king’s palace!

 16 Your sons will become kings like their father.
      You will make them rulers over many lands.
 17 I will bring honor to your name in every generation.
      Therefore, the nations will praise you forever and ever.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 30, 2008)

Song of Solomon 8:6-7 (New King James Version)

THE Shulamite to Her Beloved
    6 Set me as a seal upon your heart,
      As a seal upon your arm;
      For love is as strong as death,
      Jealousy as cruel as the grave;[a]
      Its flames are flames of fire,
      A most vehement flame.*
       7 Many waters cannot quench love,
      Nor can the floods drown it.
      If a man would give for love
      All the wealth of his house,
      It would be utterly despised.*


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 1, 2008)

1 Thessalonians 4:4 Or will know how to take a wife for himself; or will learn to live with his own wife; Greek reads will know how to possess his own vessel.


----------



## kayte (Dec 1, 2008)

*Day 17*
Isaiah 62

for the LORD will take delight in you, and your land will be married.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 1, 2008)

Let every soul be subject to the governing authorities.  For there is no authority except from God and the authorities that exist are appointed by God. Therefore whoever resists the authority resists the ordinance of God, and those who resist will bring judgement on themselves. For rulers are not a terror to good works, but to evil.  Do you want to be unafraid of authority?  Do what is good and you will have praise from the same. Romans 13:1-3


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 2, 2008)

So the Lord God caused a deep sleep to fall upon the man, and while he slept took one of his ribs and closed up its place with flesh. And the rib that the Lord God had taken from the man he made into a woman and brought her to the man. Then the man said,
“This at last is bone of my bones
and flesh of my flesh;
she shall be called Woman,
because she was taken out of Man.”
Therefore a man shall leave his father and his mother and hold fast to his wife, and they shall become one flesh.
—Genesis 2:18, 21-24


----------



## charmingt (Dec 2, 2008)

And  a woman who has a husband who does not believe, if he is willing to live with her, let her not divorce him.  For the unbelieving husband is sanctified by the wife and the unbelieving wife is sanctified by the husband; otherwise your children would be unclean, but now they are holy.  1 Corinthians 7:13,14


----------



## kayte (Dec 2, 2008)

*Day 18*

Hebrews 13:4 (The Message)

Honor marriage, and guard the sacredness of sexual intimacy between wife and husband. God draws a firm line against casual and illicit sex.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 2, 2008)

charmingt said:


> And a woman who has a husband who does not believe, if he is willing to live with her, let her not divorce him. For the unbelieving husband is sanctified by the wife and the unbelieving wife is sanctified by the husband; otherwise your children would be unclean, but now they are holy. 1 Corinthians 7:13,14


 

Wives.....

"If he be 'pleased' to dwell with thee...."   

"If he be 'pleased' to dwell with thee..."

"If he be 'pleased' to dwell with thee..."

Don't leave your husband, stay and pray, for if he be pleased to dwell with thee, your living for the Lord will lead him to follow same.   For as the hart (the deer) thirsts after the water brook, so shall his soul thirst after _*thee*_ (our Lord).

"If he be 'pleased' to dwell with thee..."    

_"A new heart will I give him;_ "_I will remove the stony heart and give him a heart of flesh."  _

If he be pleased to 'dwell' with thee..."   

_"I have seen his ways and I will heal him."  _

If he be pleased to 'dwell' with thee..." 

_"...God will turn the hearts of the sons to the Fathers and the Father's to the sons."_ 

If he be 'pleased'......................... to dwell with thee.   Give your husbands to me.  

In that day, you will cry and say of the Lord...

_"Because He turned his ear to me, I will call on Him as long as I live.  (Psalm 116:2)_


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 2, 2008)

Titus 1:6 (New King James Version)

6 if a man is blameless, the husband of one wife, having faithful children not accused of dissipation or insubordination.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 3, 2008)

Luke 12:30-31 (New American Standard Bible)

 30"For all these things the nations of the world eagerly seek; but your Father knows that you need these things.

 31"But seek His kingdom, and (A)these things will be added to you.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> Titus 1:6 (New King James Version)
> 
> 6 if a man is blameless, the husband of one wife, having faithful children not accused of dissipation or insubordination.


My Lord, this just blessed my heart and Soul. 

"If a man be blameless"..........   the husband of one wife...... Praise God!   Having faithful children and stand unacussed.

Ladies, I have to give honor to whom honor is due.... Each of you are filled with the power of the Holy Spirit and it is literally tearing down some serious strongholds.   

God bless each and everyone of you.   I mean it!   God bless you!


----------



## charmingt (Dec 3, 2008)

But I want you to know that the head of every man is Christ, the head of woman is man, and the head of Christ is God.
Nevertheless, neither is man independent of woman, nor woman independent of man, in the *Lord*.
For as woman came *from* man, even so man also comes *through* woman; but all things are from God.  1 Corinthians 11:3,11,12


----------



## kayte (Dec 3, 2008)

DAY 19
there will be heard once more the sounds of joy and gladness,
the voices of bride and bridegroom, 

and the voices of those who bring thank offerings to the house of the LORD, saying, 

       "Give thanks to the LORD Almighty, 
       for the LORD is good; 
       his love endures forever." 
      For I will restore the fortunes of the land as they were before,' says the LORD.
Jeremiah 33


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 4, 2008)

New King James Version (NKJV)
Copyright © 1982 by Thomas Nelson, Inc.


Matthew 19:3-6 (New King James Version)

3 The Pharisees also came to Him, testing Him, and saying to Him, “Is it lawful for a man to divorce his wife for just any reason?” 
4 And He answered and said to them, “Have you not read that He who made[a]them at the beginning ‘made them male and female,’* 5 and said, ‘For this reason a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh’?[c] 6 So then, they are no longer two but one flesh. Therefore what God has joined together, let not man separate.”*


----------



## charmingt (Dec 4, 2008)

"Kings shall be your foster fathers, and their queens your nursing mothers; they shall bow down to you with their faces to the earth, and lick up the dust of your feet.  Then you will know that I am the Lord, for they shall not be ashamed who wait for Me."  Shall the prey be taken from the mighty, or the captives of the righteous be delivered?  But thus says the Lord:  "Even the captives of the mighty shall be taken away, and the prey of the terrible be delivered; for* I will contend with him who contends with you, and I will save your children.*  I will feed those who oppress you with their own flesh, and they shall be drunk with their own blood as with sweet wine.  All flesh shall know that I, the Lord, am your Savior, and your Redeemer, the Mighty One of Jacob."  Isaiah 49:23-26


----------



## kayte (Dec 5, 2008)

DAY 20 
Jeremiah 33 

But the time is coming when you're going to hear laughter and celebration, marriage festivities, people exclaiming, "Thank God-of-the-Angel-Armies. He's so good! His love never quits," as they bring thank offerings into God's Temple. I'll restore everything that was lost in this land. I'll make everything as good as new.' I, God, say so.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 5, 2008)

1 Peter 3:7 (New International Version)

 7Husbands, in the same way be considerate as you live with your wives, and treat them with respect as the weaker partner and as heirs with you of the gracious gift of life, so that nothing will hinder your prayers.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 5, 2008)

"I will strengthen the house of Judah, and I will save the house of Joseph.  I will bring them back, because I have mercy on them.  They shall be as though I had not cast them aside; for I am the Lord their God, and I will hear them.  Those of Ephraim shall be like a mighty man, and their heart shall rejoice as if with wine.  Yes, their children shall see it and be glad; their heart shall rejoice in the Lord.  I will whistle for them and gather them, for I will redeem them; and they shall increase as they once increased.  I will sow them among the peoples, and they shall remember Me in the far countries; they shall live, together with their children and they shall return."  Zechariah 10:6-9


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2008)

charmingt said:


> "I will strengthen the house of Judah, and I will save the house of Joseph.
> 
> *I will bring them back, because I have mercy on them. They shall be as though I had not cast them aside; for I am the Lord their God, and I will hear them. *
> 
> *Those of Ephraim shall be like a mighty man, and their heart shall rejoice as if with wine. Yes, their children shall see it and be glad; their heart shall rejoice in the Lord. I will whistle for them and gather them, for I will redeem them; and they shall increase as they once increased. I will sow them among the peoples, and they shall remember Me in the far countries; they shall live, together with their children and they shall return."* Zechariah 10:6-9


 
Look what the Lord gave me to post...

And it shall come to pass in that day, I will hear, saith the LORD, I will hear the heavens, and they shall hear the earth; 

And the earth shall hear the corn, and the wine, and the oil; and they shall hear Jezreel. 

And I will sow her unto me in the earth; and I will have mercy upon her that had not obtained mercy; and I will say to them which were not my people, Thou art my people; and they shall say, Thou art my God. 

Hosea 2:21-23

Praise the Wonderful Name of Jesus, the Holy Spirit truly has me, thanks to each of you. Thank you for allowing me to be a part of this wonderful annointing that each of you are flowing in.


----------



## kayte (Dec 5, 2008)

Day 21 
Revelation 19

His bride is ready. 
She will be given 
a wedding dress 
made of pure 
and shining linen. 


This linen stands for 
the good things 
God's people have done."


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 6, 2008)

"An excellent wife, who can find? For her worth is far above jewels. The heart of her husband trusts in her, and he will have no lack of gain. She does him good and not evil All the days of her life."
Proverbs 31: 10-12


----------



## charmingt (Dec 6, 2008)

Now, therefore, you are no longer strangers and* foreigners, *but fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, having been built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ Himself being the chief cornerstone, in whom the whole building, being fitted together grows into a holy temple in the Lord, in whom you also are being built together for a dwelling place of God in the Spirit.  Ephesians 2:19-22


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 6, 2008)

Song of Solomon 8:3-4 (New International Version)

 3 His left arm is under my head
       and his right arm embraces me.

 4 Daughters of Jerusalem, I charge you:
       Do not arouse or awaken love
       until it so desires.


----------



## kayte (Dec 6, 2008)

Day 21

Song of Solomon 1
Contemporary English Version

He Speaks:
 15My darling, you are lovely, 
   so very lovely-- 
   your eyes are those of a dove. 



She Speaks:
 16My love, you are handsome, 
   truly handsome-- 
   the fresh green grass 
   will be our wedding bed 
    17in the shade of cedar
   and cypress trees.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 7, 2008)

And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart.  Therefore, as we have opportunity, let us do good to all, especially to those who are of the household of faith. Galatians 6:9,10


----------



## kayte (Dec 7, 2008)

Day 22
Proverbs 5
Contemporary English Version

17Save yourself for your wife 

   and don't have sex 

   with other women. 

    18Be happy with the wife 

   you married 

 19She is beautiful and graceful, 

   just like a deer; 

   you should be attracted to her 

   and stay deeply in love.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 7, 2008)

View her as a companion beside you & not someone beneath you...
"Husbands love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself up for her."
Ephesians 5: 25


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 8, 2008)

Proverbs 18:22 (New International Version)

 22 He who finds a wife finds what is good 
       and receives favor from the LORD.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 8, 2008)

Now John answered Him, saying, "Teacher, we saw someone who does not follow us casting out demons in Your name, and we forbade him because he does not follow us."  But Jesus said, " Do not forbid him, for not one who workes a miracle in My name can soon afterward speak evil of Me.  For he who is not against us is *on our side. *  For whoever gives you a cup of water to drink in My name, because you belong to Christ, assuredly, I say to you, he will by no means lose his reward."  Mark 9:38-41


----------



## kayte (Dec 8, 2008)

Day 23
Hosea 2 The Message 
And then I'll marry you for good—forever! 
   I'll marry you true and proper, in love and tenderness.
Yes, I'll marry you and neither leave you nor let you go. 
   You'll know me, God, for who I really am.


----------



## ultrasuede (Dec 9, 2008)

Song of Solomon 1:16-17 (New International Version)

Beloved
 16 How handsome you are, my lover!
       Oh, how charming!
       And our bed is verdant.
Lover
 17 The beams of our house are cedars;
       our rafters are firs.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 9, 2008)

The Spirit Himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God.  
What then shall we say to these things?  If God is for us, who can be against us?  He who did not spare His own Son, but delivered Him up for us all, how shall He not with Him also freely give us all things?  Who shall bring a charge against God's elect?  It is God who justifies.  Who is he who condemns?  It is Christ who died, and furthermore is also risen, who is even at the right hand of God, who also makes intercession for us. Romans 8:16, 31-34


----------



## kayte (Dec 9, 2008)

*Day 24*
 But Zion said, "The LORD has forsaken me, 
       the Lord has forgotten me." 

 15 "Can a mother forget the baby at her breast 
       and have no compassion on the child she has borne? 
       Though she may forget, 
       I will not forget you! 

 16 See, I have engraved you on the palms of my hands; 
       your walls are ever before me. 

 17 Your sons hasten back, 
       and those who laid you waste depart from you. 

 18 Lift up your eyes and look around; 
       all your sons gather and come to you. 
       As surely as I live," declares the LORD, 
       "you will wear them all as ornaments; 
       you will put them on, like a bride.


----------



## kayte (Dec 10, 2008)

*Day 25*
So God created man in his own image, in the image of God he created him; male and female he created them." Genesis 1:27 (NIV)


----------



## charmingt (Dec 10, 2008)

"Behold, I will send you Elijah the prophet before the coming of the great and dreadful day of the Lord.  And he will turn the hearts of the fathers to the children, and hearts of the children to their fathers, lest I come and strike the earth with a curse."  Malachi 4:5,6


----------



## kayte (Dec 11, 2008)

*Day 26*

Psalm 128
May the LORD bless you from Zion 
       all the days of your life; 
       may you see the prosperity of Jerusalem, 

 6 and may you live to see your children's children. 
       Peace be upon Israel.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 11, 2008)

"Yet you say, 'Why should the son not bear the guilt of the father?'  Becaue the son has done what is lawful and right, and has kept all My statutes and observed them, he shall surely live. The soul who sins shall die.  The son shall not bear the guilt of the father, nor the father bear the guilt of the son.  The righteousness of the righteous shall be upon himself, and the wickedness of the wicked shall be upon himself."  Ezekiel 18:19,20


----------



## kayte (Dec 12, 2008)

Proverbs 31 
28 Her children arise and call her blessed; 
       her husband also, and he praises her: 

Her children respect and bless her; 
   her husband joins in with words of praise:
"Many women have done wonderful things, 
   but you've outclassed them all!"


----------



## charmingt (Dec 12, 2008)

Now to the married I command, yet not I but the Lord: A wife is not to depart from her husband.  But even if she does depart, let her remain unmarried or be reconciled to her husband.  And a husband is not to divorce his wife. 1Corinthians 7:10,11


----------



## charmingt (Dec 13, 2008)

There is a difference between a wife and a virgin.  The unmarried woman cares about the things of the Lord, that she may be holy in both body and in spirit.  But she who is married cares about the things of the world--how she may please her husband.  1 Corinthians 7:34


----------



## kayte (Dec 13, 2008)

*Day 28*

 ... Let every man have his own wife, and let every woman have her own husband. Let the husband render unto the wife due benevolence: and likewise also the wife unto the husband. The wife hath not the power of her own body, but the husband: and likewise also the husband hath not power of his own body, but the wife.

~1 Corinthians 7:2-4~


----------



## charmingt (Dec 14, 2008)

And His mercy is on those who fear Him from generation to generation.  Luke 1:50


----------



## kayte (Dec 15, 2008)

*Day 29*
1rst Corinthians 13 
Love never fails


----------



## kayte (Dec 15, 2008)

*Day 30*

Song of Solomon 

My bride, my very own, 
   you have stolen my heart! 
   With one glance from your eyes 
   and the glow of your necklace, 
   you have stolen my heart.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 15, 2008)

When He came into the house , He permitted no one to go in except Peter, James, and John, and the *father* and *mother *of the girl.  Now all wept and mourned for her; but He said, "Do not weep; she is not dead, but sleeping."  And they ridiculed Him, knowing that she was dead.  But He put them all outside, took her by the hand and called, saying,  "Little girl, arise."  Then her spirit returned, and she arose immediately.  And  He commanded that she be given something to eat.  And* her parents* were astonished, but He charged them to tell no one what had happened.  Luke 8:51-56


----------



## kayte (Dec 16, 2008)

*Day 31*
He said to the bridegroom, "People always serve the best wine first. ... But you have saved the best wine until now." This was the first miracle that Jesus did. ...


----------



## Mis007 (Dec 16, 2008)

The eyes of the Lord range throughout the earth to strengthen those whose hearts are fully committed to  him (2 Chronicles 16;9)​


----------



## Mis007 (Dec 16, 2008)

"Observe what the lord your God requires; Walk in his ways, and keep his decrees and commands, his laws and requirements, as written in the Law of Moses, so that you may prosper inall you do and wherever you go" (1st King 2:3).​


----------



## kayte (Dec 17, 2008)

*Day 32*
Esther 1
When this decree is published throughout the king’s vast empire, husbands everywhere, whatever their rank, will receive proper respect from their wives!”


----------



## charmingt (Dec 17, 2008)

"A new commandment I give to you, that you love one another; as I have loved you, that you also love one another.  By this all will know that you are My discioles, if you have love for one another."  John 38:34,35


----------



## charmingt (Dec 17, 2008)

"I will not leave you orphans; I will come to you.  John 14:18


----------



## charmingt (Dec 18, 2008)

On the twenty-fourth day of the eleventh month, Shebat, in the second year of Darius, the word of the Lord camd to Zechariah the son of Berechiah, the son of Iddo the prophet:  I saw by night, and behold, a man riding on a red horse, and it stood among the myrtle trees in the hollow; and behind him were horses: red, sorrel, and white.  Then I said, "My lord, what are these?"  So the angel who talked with me said to me, "I will show you what they are."  And the man who stood among the myrtle trees answered and said, "These are the ones whom the Lord has sent to walk to and fro throughout the earth."  So thay answered the Angel of the Lord, who stood among the myrtle trees, and said, "We have walked to and fro throughout the earth, and behold, all the earth is resting quietly."  Zechariah 1:7-11


----------



## kayte (Dec 18, 2008)

*Day 33*
This is a profound mystery-but I am talking about Christ and the church.
However, each one of you also must love his wife as he loves himself...
Ephesians - Chapter 5..32-33


----------



## kayte (Dec 19, 2008)

*Day 34*

Song of Solomon 5 Contemporary English Version
She Speaks:
  Let the north wind blow, 
   the south wind too! 
   Let them spread the aroma 
   of my garden, 
   so the one I love 
   may enter 
   and taste 
   its delicious fruits


He Speaks:
 1My bride, my very own, 
   I come to my garden 
   and enjoy its spices. 
   I eat my honeycomb and honey; 
   I drink my wine and milk. 

Their Friends Speak:
   Eat and drink 
   until 
   you are drunk with love.


----------



## charmingt (Dec 19, 2008)

Can two walk together, unless they are agreed?  Amos 3:3


----------



## charmingt (Dec 20, 2008)

Do not withhold good from those to whom it is due, when it is in the power of your hands to do so.  Do not devise evil against your neighbor, for he dwells by you for safety's sake.  Proverbs 3:27,29


----------



## kayte (Dec 20, 2008)

*Day 35*
Expect love, love, and more love!” 
Jeremiah 31:3,The Message


----------



## charmingt (Dec 21, 2008)

Flee also youthful lusts; but pursue righteousness, faith, love peace with those who call on the Lord out of a pure heart.  But avoid foolish and ignorant disputes, knowing that they generate strife.  2 Timothy2:22,23


----------



## kayte (Dec 21, 2008)

*Day 36*

It's time I found you a husband, who will give you a home and take care of you. 
Ruth 2
Contemporary English Version


----------



## Mis007 (Dec 22, 2008)

But you are my shield around me, O lord;
you bestow glory on  me and lift up my head...
the lord sustains me, 
I will not fear the tens of thousands...
(Psalm 3:2,5-6)​


----------



## charmingt (Dec 22, 2008)

Beloved, let us love one another, for love is of God; and everyone who loves is born of God and knows God.  He who does not love does not know God, for God is love.  In this the love of God was manifested toward us, that God has sent His only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through Him.  1 John 4:7-9


----------



## kayte (Dec 22, 2008)

*Day 37*

Now take a bath and put on some perfume, then dress in your best clothes.
Ruth 3


----------



## charmingt (Dec 23, 2008)

The older men be sober, reverent,temperate, sound in faith, in love, in patience; the older women likewise, that they be reverent in behavior, not slanderers, not given to much wine, teachers of good things--that they admonish the young women to love their husbands, to love their children,  Titus 2:2-4


----------



## kayte (Dec 24, 2008)

*Day 38 *
Your wife will be like a fruitful vine 
       within your house; 
       your sons will be like olive shoots 
       around your table. 

 4 Thus is the man blessed 
       who fears the LORD.
Psalm 128


----------



## charmingt (Dec 24, 2008)

Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judea, the city of David, which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and lineage of David, to be registered with Mary, his betrothed wife, who was with child.  So it was, that while they were there, the days were completed for her to be delivered.  And she brought forth her firstborn Son, and wrapped Him in swaddling cloths, and laid Him in a manger, because there was no room for them in the inn.  Luke 2:4-7


----------



## kayte (Dec 25, 2008)

*Day 39*
Luke 1
God has blessed you more than any other woman! He has also blessed the child you will have. 43Why should the mother of my Lord come to me? 44As soon as I heard your greeting, my baby became happy and moved within me. 45The Lord has blessed you because you believed that he will keep his promise.


----------



## kayte (Dec 25, 2008)

*Day 39*

Psalm 45

The king is your husband, 
so do what he desires. 

Your bride, my king, 
has inward beauty, 
and her wedding gown is woven 
with threads of gold. 

Wearing the finest garments, 
she is brought to you,


----------



## cutenaynay (Dec 26, 2008)

this sounds very interesting and I will like to beapart of it


----------



## kayte (Dec 26, 2008)

*Day 40!*

15 Come with me from Lebanon, my bride. 
   Leave Lebanon behind, and come.
Leave your high mountain hideaway. 
   Abandon your wilderness seclusion,
Where you keep company with lions 
   and panthers guard your safety.
You've captured my heart, dear friend. 
   You looked at me, and I fell in love. 
   One look my way and I was hopelessly in love!


----------



## kayte (Dec 26, 2008)

*Day 40!*
Song of Solomon 6


There's no one like her on earth, 
   never has been, never will be.
She's a woman beyond compare. 
   My dove is perfection,


Behind your veil are hidden 
beautiful rosy cheeks.
What if I could have 
sixty queens, eighty wives, 
and thousands of others! 

You would be my only choice, 
my flawless dove, 



The Man
 1 I went to my garden, dear friend, best lover! breathed the sweet fragrance.
I ate the fruit and honey, 
   I drank the nectar and wine. 
   Celebrate with me, friends! 
   Raise your glasses—"To life! To love!"


----------



## kayte (Dec 26, 2008)

Day 40!
Blessings on a Marriage 
May the sun of many days and years shine upon you;
May the love you have for one another grow and hold you close;
May the good true light within you guide you on your way together;
May your dreams come true, and may new dreams arise.

may you each bring more love and truth into this world,
and may your marriage be the instrument that sustains you in this task.

And long, long years from now, may you look at one another and be able to say, "Because of you, I have lived the life I always wanted to live - because of you, I have become the person I longed to be."


----------



## kayte (Dec 26, 2008)

*Day40*

Wedding Song 
Peter Paul and Mary 

He is now to be among you 
at the calling of your hearts
Rest assured this troubadour
is acting on His part.
The union of your spirits, here,
has caused Him to remain
for whenever two or more of you
are gathered in His name
there is Love, there is Love. 

Well, a man shall leave his mother
and a woman leave her home
and they shall travel on to where
the two shall be as one.
As it was in the beginning
is now and til the end
Woman draws her life from man
and gives it back again.
And there is Love, there is Love. 

Well then what's to be the reason
for becoming man and wife?
Is it love that brings you here
or love that brings you life?
And if loving is the answer,
then who's the giving for?
Do you believe in something
that you've never seen before?
Oh there is Love, there is Love. 

(Short solo) 

Oh the marriage of your spirits here
has caused Him to remain
for whenever two or more of you
are gathered in His name
there is Love, there is Love. 

*Notes *

_Paul Stookey wrote the “Wedding Song (There Is Love)” for Peter Yarrow’s wedding. Both artists are members of Peter, Paul and Mary. 

The story goes that on the night before the wedding Paul woke up in the middle of the night with the words fresh in his mind. He got up and wrote them down as fast as he could. The first time Paul was able to play the "Wedding Song" in its entirety was at the wedding. *Paul believed that the "Wedding Song" was a gift from God, so he put the song into the public domain immediately, never claiming authorship for it. *

Paul Stookey set up a charitable foundation called the Public Domain Foundation in order to receive and distribute the royalties from “The Wedding Song” to charity. 

In Paul’s words, “Into every songwriter’s life comes a song, the source of which cannot be explained by personal experience.” _


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bumping! 

What a powerful thread.

God’s will for our lives is found in His word and when we speak and pray the promises of God, we are coming into agreement with Him, He hears us, and His power is released in our lives.

1 John 5:14 says "Now, this is the confidence we have in Him, that if we ask anything according to His will, He hears us. And if we know that He hears us, whatever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we have asked of Him."

I really love vs 45 of Luke 1: "God has blessed you more than any other woman! He has also blessed the child you will have. 43Why should the mother of my Lord come to me? 44As soon as I heard your greeting, my baby became happy and moved within me. 45*The Lord has blessed you because you believed that he will keep his promise*."

KJV "And blessed is she that believed: for there shall be a perfromance of those things which were told her from the Lord."

I know this challenge is over but I hope we continue to stand on the promises our God has given us and speak them into fruition in our lives.


----------



## kayte (Apr 8, 2009)

amen...and doing the challenge together was an incredible blessing


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I can just imagin. If I was an active member then, I definitely would've joined in. Praying the promises of God has been on my heart for a while now. I was actually going to start a thread about it at some point. Tonight, I was quietly researching further into the topic and put into google 'speaking the promises of God' and this thread was on the first page. It is a blessing and I would continue to pray and speak the promises of God in my life.


----------



## kayte (Apr 8, 2009)

> Tonight, I was quietly researching further into the topic and put into google 'speaking the promises of God' and this thread was on the first page.


Sure needed to hear this.!! 
I'd like to believe it means the Lord is going to make the ladies on this board/forum thread PRIORITY in HIS Promises

Praise HIS Holy name 



> I was actually going to start a thread about it at some point


Oh...Please do ...
I'd join in


----------



## hurricane (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll join. There has been one area in my life that has been dormant and I need to active it. Bumping........


----------



## kayte (Apr 9, 2009)

yes.. I'd love to start again...Want to formally begin on Easter? For forty days? 
Until May 21.  That is Ascension Day although it is celebrated on Sunday.
To give others time to join in..I will post a join-in reminder and
if someone could bump the thread on Easter..as I will be away...  
Posting right now 
ETA.......
The 40 day vigil 2009 has started on a new thread


----------



## hurricane (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes. I would love to start on Easter. Sign me up.


----------



## naija_chick (Apr 12, 2009)

I would also like to join.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 12, 2009)

Come on in, we've started : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=355517


----------

